# interesting fact thread!



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow us with an 'interesting' fact. Here is a starter...

The word 'facetious' contains ALL the vowels AND they are in order!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

The current record holder for Longest Female Beard belongs to Vivian Wheeler-it measured 28cm in the year 2000.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Before Stanley Kubrick took over, Mick Jagger and the Rolling Stones were considered to play the "droogs" in the Clockwork Orange.!!!! (imagine!!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

The first horror film was directed by Georges Méliès in *1896*- it was entitled 'La Manoir Du Diable' ('The House Of The Devil) and was two minutes long.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2009)

Human snot (mucus) contains approximately 95% water... It's the other 5% that typically grosses people out.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 23, 2009)

Arachibutyrophobia means the fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 23, 2009)

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time television was Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Tyrannosaurus Rex' head was approximately 5 feet long,and its' mouth contained razor sharp teeth reaching 15cm in length.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Arachibutyrophobia means the fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth.


OH!! I'm totally that!! i HATE that!!! shudder!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time television was Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


hmm the slaaaaags!!


----------



## viracocha (Feb 23, 2009)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Arachibutyrophobia means the fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth.


What's fear of peanut butter, then? That would most definitely be me. Death nuts are named so for a reason in my life...



--There are 36 different kinds of Ragu spaghetti sauce (collapsed into 6 different sauce "types").  --


----------



## mergirl (Feb 24, 2009)

viracocha said:


> What's fear of peanut butter, then? That would most definitely be me. Death nuts are named so for a reason in my life...
> 
> 
> 
> --There are 36 different kinds of Ragu spaghetti sauce (collapsed into 6 different sauce "types").  --


Weird! I cant find the name for a fear of penut butter, only the fear of it sticking to the roof of your mouth!.. but did you know that:
In Tokyo, a bicycle is faster than a car for most trips of less than 50 minutes!
WOW!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Weird! I cant find the name for a fear of penut butter, only the fear of it sticking to the roof of your mouth!.. but did you know that:
> In Tokyo, a bicycle is faster than a car for most trips of less than 50 minutes!
> WOW!!



The fear of beautiful women is named *Caligynephobia* -I pity someone who has this particular phobia to come here.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

Thursday is the night that you put your trash out in Castlemaine, the little town I live in.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

hmm interesting! 
We used to put the trash out on a sunday but they just changed it to a friday which has confused people..


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm interesting!
> We used to put the trash out on a sunday but they just changed it to a friday which has confused people..



A further interesting fact is that while the regular bin gets emptied every Thursday, the recycling bin gets emptied every second Thursday.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

another interesting fact is that we actually dont call trash "trash" we call it "rubbish" i have no idea why i called it "trash" there.. There are no recycling bins here.. but there were where i lived before which were collected alternate mondays!!
Susannah, how the hell did we get to gosh darn interesting??
I am interested to hear the refuse removal times of other people around the world.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 25, 2009)

Tuesdays and Thursdays. 

And I have a cousin in England who I used to call 'Rubbish', though his real name I believe is Richard.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Tuesdays and Thursdays.
> 
> And I have a cousin in England who I used to call 'Rubbish', though his real name I believe is Richard.


Facinating!!
Also, a ducks quack doesnt echo.. and no-one knows why??!!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Facinating!!
> Also, a ducks quack doesnt echo.. and no-one knows why??!!


Also, Americans eat on average 18 acres of pizza every day!!
I wonder if that includes the crusts though??!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> another interesting fact is that we actually dont call trash "trash" we call it "rubbish" i have no idea why i called it "trash" there.. There are no recycling bins here.. but there were where i lived before which were collected alternate mondays!!
> Susannah, how the hell did we get to gosh darn interesting??
> I am interested to hear the refuse removal times of other people around the world.



We call it rubbish in Australia, but I was just giving a translation for the sake of the Yanks here.

We put out our rubbish bins on a Thursday. There! Aussie speak.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

I need to Google some interesting facts I think.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 25, 2009)

A donkey will sink in quicksand, but a mule won't.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A donkey will sink in quicksand, but a mule won't.



Really? That is interesting. Why I wonder?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A donkey will sink in quicksand, but a mule won't.


oh! why?? why??? They are almost exactly the same beastie!!!
I can tell this thread is going to mess with my head! lmao.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Really? That is interesting. Why I wonder?


maby mules are more clever..oh also they have a bit of horse in them do they not.. so maby they are a bit stronger or something with longer legs...who knows though?? This thred is a mindmaze of mystery!!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> maby mules are more clever..



I think I want to be on the mule's back in that case, and not the Donkey's if it is sinking.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

indeed!!
Did you know When a male zebra and a female donkey mate the offspring is called a &#8216;zedonk’ or &#8216;zebrass’.???
haha zedonk made me giggle.. actually so did zebrass!!


----------



## toni (Feb 25, 2009)

Interesting fact from the weather channel:

On Earth, lighting strikes 6000 times per minute.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you a Butyrophobe? You are if you have an unexplainable dread of Rubber.




I've got tons of these words somewhere-I could go on all day...*sigh* I wish I had more freinds.... :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Alaska law says that you can't look at a moose from an airplane.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

In Washington State, you can't carry a concealed weapon that is over 6 feet in length (wtf?).


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just who exactly is baseball's all-time home run king?

Barry Bonds has the most homers in MLB history with 762. But many baseball purists would argue that since Bonds has been suspected of steroid usage, that Henry Aaron's 755 career homers should still be the gold standard. So which is correct?

Perhaps neither. 

With a career home run total of 868, Sadaharu Oh of the Yomiuri Giants in Japan's equivalent of Major League Baseball holds the record for most home runs by a player in a professional baseball league.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Natural hazards in Australia include cyclones along the coast; severe droughts; forest fires


----------



## Haunted (Feb 25, 2009)

There is no helmet law for motorcyclist In NH 





But you cannot drive a car barefoot !


----------



## Pixelpops (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Facinating!!
> Also, a ducks quack doesnt echo.. and no-one knows why??!!



I hate to do it.. But that's not true. 

Mythbusters ftw.

To stay slightly on topic, though the interestingness of this fact could be disputed, on a standard golf ball, there are 336 dimples. I have no idea why I remember this when I constantly forget my address..


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 25, 2009)

The largest animal recorded to have ever lived, the Blue whale, can only swallow things the size of a grapefruit or smaller.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 25, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time television was Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


And the first non-cartoon couple to be shown in bed together were Oliver and Lisa Douglas on "Green Acres".


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A donkey will sink in quicksand, but a mule won't.


Is that how you tell the difference between a donkey and a mule?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 25, 2009)

It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. And when you sneeze, your heart skips a beat.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 25, 2009)

There are between 600-800 different styles of Karate Do.

- Even though there's often drastic differences between the schools in different countries due to a number of influences, there are several martial arts whose names are direct translations of themselves in different languages. I.e.:

Hapkido ("The way of coordinated energy") - Aikido ("The way of unifying life energy")

Tang Soo Do ( "The way of the Chinese [Tang] Hand"). The "Te" (Pronounced "Tay") in Karate is equivalent to Tang, and even though the translation is now "The way of the empty hand," the original translation was "The way of Chinese hand." Kong Soo Do (Another martial art) means "The way of the empty hand." 

-The human body produces about the equivalent of a cup of mucus everyday.

-The tallest person ever was Robert Wadlow. When he passed away, he was 8'11".


----------



## Haunted (Feb 25, 2009)

Jack Daniels has a special group of dedicated customers Called Tennessee Squires. Being a squire gets you special promotional gifts through out the year. A deed to a One square foot plot behind the distillery, and access to the Squire room at the distillery. and to become a squire you have to be nominated by an existing squire!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

Martin Scorsese directed the video for Michael Jackson's "Bad".

(some might know that, but most people I tell that to don't)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

Girls have more tastebuds than boys


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

Camels toe is a reference for skinny women and Moose knuckle is for fat women! I don't know when our vagina's became comparative to animal feet (hooves), but it has happened. The good thing is they might actually let the tuna jokes go! They also call men all.........squished up......Moose knuckles as well 








I have no valid proof of this because I found it on the internet. All this useful info could have been conjured up by some 13 year old who spends his days analyzing pictures of crotches in pain! Can't blame him for trying to come up with a catch phrase because it could become lucrative. I make words up all the time and people get confused and then try to use them in a sentence:happy: I'm rambling. Who the hell is the boy??????? Did they have to be proven facts? 

View attachment 010a7b9beedf2a7c5d27eb52914eedd1.jpg


View attachment 108471111-S.jpg


View attachment mooseknuckles-23057.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Gah! i cant believe i'm a bit turned on! Damn me and my rediculous built in lust! Though, i'm impressed i got turned on in an interesting facts thread!.
So my interesting fact was the above post turned me on!


----------



## frankman (Feb 27, 2009)

- Snakes might not have ears, but they do have two penisses. Their duo-penis is barbed (!!!).

- The older people get, the more difficulty they will have distinguishing the color blue.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

The Welsh Assembly has 60 members and elections are every 4 years.

LOL. I know this from my recent life in the UK test. For some reason it is the ONLY fact I remember, lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Beckoo said:


> Camels toe is a reference for skinny women and Moose knuckle is for fat women! I don't know when our vagina's became comparative to animal feet (hooves), but it has happened. The good thing is they might actually let the tuna jokes go! They also call men all.........squished up......Moose knuckles as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Just so you know...that isn't a pic of the fat womans vagina...unless she is shaped abnormally....her pants are digging into her belly.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Just so you know...that isn't a pic of the fat womans vagina...unless she is shaped abnormally....her pants are digging into her belly.


I am turned on by the above post also. When will this end!!??  Damn my moose toe fetish!! What is a belly infused moose toe? An elk Toe? I need to make a website about this..Anyone up for modeling??? i will pay ye a rusty crumb and a packet of rickets!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i will pay ye a rusty crumb and a packet of rickets!



Ok so what is that? sounds like a bad disease, lol


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> - Snakes might not have ears, but they do have two penisses. Their duo-penis is barbed (!!!).
> 
> - The older people get, the more difficulty they will have distinguishing the color blue.


haha.. i just got an image of two snakes shouting at each other saying "I SAID...SHOW ME YOUR COCK COCK!!!!" worrying..


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so what is that? sounds like a bad disease, lol


yup.. you interested? lol
it was actually something stupid i remember making up at school..someone asked if they would get paid for something and it was volentery so i made up two shit things that arn't real. A rusty crumb and a packet of rickets. worrying..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yup.. you interested? lol
> it was actually something stupid i remember making up at school..someone asked if they would get paid for something and it was volentery so i made up two shit things that arn't real. A rusty crumb and a packet of rickets. worrying..



I'd model for ya, any time My belly does that naturally as it is heart shaped so it naturally has a moose hoof...or whatever people are calling it these days, lol.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

A Mooserhoofer! Brilliant! muwahahahaha..my Mooserhoofer empire is on its way!! I have an image in my head in the mooserhoofer mansion wearing a smoking jacket!! smashing!!!!


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Just so you know...that isn't a pic of the fat womans vagina...unless she is shaped abnormally....her pants are digging into her belly.



Oh, I know all too well. I am fat too  Have to do mirror checks to avoid the moose knuckle


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Beckoo said:


> Oh, I know all too well. I am fat too  Have to do mirror checks to avoid the moose knuckle




Aww screw em! just tell em you really like bullwinkle!


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Gah! i cant believe i'm a bit turned on! Damn me and my rediculous built in lust! Though, i'm impressed i got turned on in an interesting facts thread!.
> So my interesting fact was the above post turned me on!



My interesting fact is that.....The moose knuckle turning you on has turned me on!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 27, 2009)

Fingernails grow nearly 4 times faster than toenails.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Fingernails grow nearly 4 times faster than toenails.



Really?! I swear I am always having to cut my toenails. hmm maybe its cos fingernails break and stuff?


----------



## Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

Beckoo said:


> My interesting fact is that.....The moose knuckle turning you on has turned me on!



Goddamnit the fact that beckoo is turned on by Mer being turned on by the moose knuckle has me all turned on now!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Goddamnit the fact that beckoo is turned on by Mer being turned on by the moose knuckle has me all turned on now!



I sense a virtual moose hoof instigated orgy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

When a female horse and a male donkey mate, the offspring is called a mule




, but when a male horse and a female donkey mate, the offspring is called a 'hinny'



. 

When a male zebra and a female donkey mate the offspring is called a zedonk



, 'zorse'



or zebrass



. 

*All of these resulting offspring are sterile (can't have babies).*


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Goddamnit the fact that beckoo is turned on by Mer being turned on by the moose knuckle has me all turned on now!



Uhhhh, now I am going to have to charge some batteries


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I sense a virtual moose hoof instigated orgy



Ohhhhh....the images in my head :eat2:


----------



## Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

I wonder if Kali will show me her moose Hoof ? Maybe we need a Moose Hoof Board!!!!


----------



## Beckoo (Feb 27, 2009)

Haunted said:


> I wonder if Kali will show me her moose Hoof ? Maybe we need a Moose Hoof Board!!!!



I wonder if the bigger the feet the bigger the hoof?


----------



## Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

Beckoo said:


> I wonder if the bigger the feet the bigger the hoof?



Hmmm Kali has little bitty feet


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 27, 2009)

A Blue Whale's tongue is about the size and weight of a full grown AFRICAN ELEPHANT.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Speaking whales....did you know a DORK is a whales penis? lol. Now how do you feel about being called a dork? lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

Detonating a nuclear device within the city limits of Chico, Ca results in a $500 fine.

i always titter at stupid laws


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Detonating a nuclear device within the city limits of Chico, Ca results in a $500 fine.
> 
> i always titter at stupid laws




lol.........................


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Detonating a nuclear device within the city limits of Chico, Ca results in a $500 fine.
> 
> i always titter at stupid laws



Haha! 

Also,on a related note: Nucleomitiphobia--fear of nuclear bombs.

Go on,then,here's another one: Logizomechanophobia - Fear Of Computers


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Haha!
> 
> Also,on a related note: Nucleomitiphobia--fear of nuclear bombs.




lol. I think that is a very valid fear, lol.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvestman are not true spiders as their cephalothorax and abdomen are joined together,whereas in 'true' spiders they are separate. http://www.hsu.edu/uploadedImages/Biology/harvestman_fg(1).jpg Here's a harvestman-don't click if you aren't too fond of the little buggers  .


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 27, 2009)

When two hippos are about to fight, they point their anuses at each other, wag their stubby little tails vigorously, and flick feces at each other. 

(This is also the apocryphal inspiration for Dims Hyde Park, btw )


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> When two hippos are about to fight, they point their anuses at each other, wag their stubby little tails vigorously, and flick feces at each other.
> 
> (This is also the apocryphal inspiration for Dims Hyde Park, btw )



That description is cracking me up. The mental image lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2009)

Vladimir Putin is a 6th degree black belt in Judo.


----------



## olwen (Feb 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Tuesdays and Thursdays.
> 
> And I have a cousin in England who I used to call 'Rubbish', though his real name I believe is Richard.



"Tuesdays and Thursdays" is part of a line from The Hustler, and Piper Laurie's inflection is why I love the way she says it: 

Sarah Packard: I'm a college girl. Two days a week - Tuesdays and Thursdays - I go to college.
Fast Eddie: You don't look like a college girl.
Sarah Packard: I'm the emancipated type. Real emancipated.
Fast Eddie: No, I didn't mean that... whatever that means. I mean you just don't look young enough.
Sarah Packard: I'm not.
Fast Eddie: So why go to college?
Sarah Packard: Got nothing else to do on Tuesdays and Thursdays.
Fast Eddie: What do you do on the other days?
Sarah Packard: I drink. 

Another fact about the Hustler: Jackie Gleason made all the trick shots in the movie himself. Someone else did Paul Newman's.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

The fact that haunted is turned on by the thought of beckoo being turned on by me being turned on by mooserhoofers is turing me on!!!
FACT!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Christmas and birthdays kids will ALWAYS play with the box before they play with the actual toy. lol


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Haha!
> 
> Also,on a related note: Nucleomitiphobia--fear of nuclear bombs.
> 
> Go on,then,here's another one: Logizomechanophobia - Fear Of Computers





BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol. I think that is a very valid fear, lol.



haha, yeah, i dont think you can say a thing is a phobia when it is rational! Though, To be scared that you are going to be blown up by nuclear bombs ALL the time.. even if there wasnt some missile crisis..would be a phobia..
Oh man ..have you seen that film 'threds'????
Scary!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

haha,, my favorite is zebrass.. cause it has a zebras arse.
Well done on all your pics to illustrate your interesting facts! That was Fab! FACT!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

oh. that was ment for Grandi floras.. i forgot to put her quote in,!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh Christmas and birthdays kids will ALWAYS play with the box before they play with the actual toy. lol



Tee Hee... I did that when I was little


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Tee Hee... I did that when I was little



My step son does it, lol. And come to think of it my fats prefer boxes and bags to actual toys!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Your 'fats' ?? was that a wee freudian slip there D? I'm always doing that! 
My favorite yet is talking to a large breasted friend i asked if she liked 'bra pit'
or when i was trying to say i love Dawn French.. i said 'i love dawn sex'.. hmm cant get more freudian than that! lmao


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Your 'fats' ?? was that a wee freudian slip there D? I'm always doing that!
> My favorite yet is talking to a large breasted friend i asked if she liked 'bra pit'
> or when i was trying to say i love Dawn French.. i said 'i love dawn sex'.. hmm cant get more freudian than that! lmao





lol. All I can talk about is me fats, lol.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh. that was ment for Grandi floras.. i forgot to put her quote in,!



LOL




mergirl......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

2012 is expected to be year of great positive change. It is not the end of the world! Back in 1899 something was identified called Schumann Cavity Resonance. It is the heart beat or frequency of the Earth. Since its discovery till 1986 this heart beat frequency was constant 7.8 Hertz per second. From 1986 it started to raise dramatically and in 1998 it was reported to be 10 hertz per second. On other hand magnetics of the earth are dropping dramatically and it is expected they will reach zero point in 2012. Maya calendar and other calendars end in 2012, but it is not the end of the world just beginning of the new one since every 26000 years Earth goes through grand cycle of evolution.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> 2012 is expected to be year of great positive change. It is not the end of the world! Back in 1899 something was identified called Schumann Cavity Resonance. It is the heart beat or frequency of the Earth. Since its discovery till 1986 this heart beat frequency was constant 7.8 Hertz per second. From 1986 it started to raise dramatically and in 1998 it was reported to be 10 hertz per second. On other hand magnetics of the earth are dropping dramatically and it is expected they will reach zero point in 2012. Maya calendar and other calendars end in 2012, but it is not the end of the world just beginning of the new one since every 26000 years Earth goes through grand cycle of evolution.


WoW!! Now you have moving pics!! ok You have officially WON this thread!! 
FACT!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol. All I can talk about is me fats, lol.


Its ok. My fat just ate a fly and is proud! Another interesting fat about fats! purr!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

_*Heterometrus swammerdami*_ is one of the largest scorpions ever discovered,reaching lengths of 20cm+ and weighing up to 56g.The venom is non lethal to humans,and it prefers to crush its' prey with its' claws rather than sting it-yikes!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Google, the Internet search company founded in September 1998. by Larry Page & Sergey Brin, got it's name from the word Googol, which represents number 1 followed with hundred zeros after it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

The word Cacodaemonomania means 'Possession By The Devil','To be possessed by the devil'.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

The loudest sound in history was recorded in July 1883 when a volcano on the tiny Indian Ocean island of Krakatau erupted. The explosion was heard 3,000 miles away in Madagascar. Ash clouds shot 25 miles into the sky. The eruption also created giant tsunami, sea waves, that reached heights of 175 feet, speeding across the ocean at 400 miles an hour and destroyed over 300 towns.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Zero was invented in India by Indian mathematicians dating as early as 5th century. They widely used it in calculations, astronomy and astrology. Zero was spread by Arabians to the Europe and there on it was spread all over.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

It would take approximately 31.7 years to count off 1 billion seconds.

I'm already 31 ... so this is interesting to know.


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

Fact: I met Avery Brooks last year. He was friendly and low key.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

Yahoo the complex internet organism has complicated name. Word "Yahoo" is shortcut for "Yet Another Hierarchical Officious Oracle". It was coined by PhD candidates at Stanford University: David Filo and Jerry Yang.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Honeypot ants are a special species of ant that is fed continuously by other ants until its' abdomen becomes massively swollen-they are used as an emergency food source by ants when food becomes scarce,and are in fact edible!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

On February 22, 1732 George Washington was born. George Washington was the only of all Founding Fathers to free his slaves. Marijuana was the primary crop grown by George Washington at Mount Vernon. He was the first Mason to serve as president. Washington rejected a movement among army officers to make him king of the United States. Washington is the only president who was elected unanimously.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 3, 2009)

The famous split-fingered Vulcan salute is actually intended to represent the first letter ("shin," pronounced "sheen") of the word "shalom." As a small boy, Leonard Nimoy observed his rabbi using it in a benediction and never forgot it; eventually he was able to add it to "Star Trek" lore.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2009)

A praying mantis is the only animal in the World that possesses only one ear. It doesn't hear, per se, but uses it as a device to anticipate bat radar (Echolocation), so as to avoid them when they swoop in on it. Evolution is an odd thing...



-Uriel


----------



## olwen (Mar 4, 2009)

Pluto is not a true planet. I think.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

There are more than 5000 ladybird species. Ladybirds usually eat plant lice. However, Asian species when introduced to the Europe attacked European ladybirds. Dots on the ladybirds have nothing to do with the years of living. Some ladybirds have up to 22 dots on the back. Average lifespan of these cute bugs is three years. Some people believe that ladybirds can predict the weather. If they fell off your hand it would rain, if they flew away it would be fine.


----------



## olwen (Mar 4, 2009)

From wikipedia:

Chapbook is a generic term to cover a particular genre of pocket-sized booklet, popular from the sixteenth through to the later part of the nineteenth century. No exact definition can be applied.[1] Chapbook can mean anything that would have formed part of the stock of chapmen, a variety of peddler.[2][3] The word chapman probably comes from the Anglo-Saxon word for barter, buy and sell.[3]

The term chapbook was formalised by bibliophiles of the nineteenth century, as a variety of ephemera (disposable printed material.) It includes many kinds of printed material, such as pamphlets, political and religious tracts, nursery rhymes, poetry, folk tales, children's literature and almanacs. Where there were illustrations, they would be popular prints.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

An interesting fact regarding this insect is that, while they are mating, the female praying mantis eats the males head. No one knows for sure why, but it could be that protein from male body helps the eggs develop. Praying mantis have excellent eye sight and they can see up to 18 meters (60 feet) away. Who wants to be a mantis?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 5, 2009)

In many US jurisdictions during the 1800s you risked facing the death penalty if you attempted suicide and failed. :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

The Giant Squids' eye is the size of a beachball.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> In many US jurisdictions during the 1800s you risked facing the death penalty if you attempted suicide and failed. :doh:


hahahaha! Sorry, that really appeals to my sick sense of humour!! brilliant! I love all the weird law facts..
like..in some wee town you cant put a hat on a goat or you get beheaded. Not sure that is a fact but its possible! lol


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Facinating!!
> Also, a ducks quack doesnt echo.. and no-one knows why??!!



this has actually been disproved by mythbusters


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Vinegaroons are also known as 'Whip-Scorpions' due to their long,thin whip-like tail-however,unlike true scorpions they cannot sting,are not venomous and instead spray a fine mist of acetic acid from their tail-this chemical is what gives Vinegar its' distinctive scent,hence the name 'Vinegaroon'.

Follow the link for a picture of the beastie in question: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2006/12/31/vinnie-the-vinegaroon.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are right handed, you will tend to chew your food on your right side. If you are left handed, you will tend to chew your food on your left side.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2009)

Most toilets flush in E flat.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Pneumatiphobia is the fear of Spirits,whilst Spectrophobia is the fear of Ghosts.




_Was that a noise you heard behind you...?_


----------



## mergirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> If you are right handed, you will tend to chew your food on your right side. If you are left handed, you will tend to chew your food on your left side.


*goes to check* !!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 8, 2009)

_broshe_ said:


> this has actually been disproved by mythbusters


I shall prove mythbusters wrong!! All i need are some ducks and a big cave!
Mythbusters! Pah! Dream ruiners more like..


----------



## olwen (Mar 8, 2009)

More ice cream is purchased on Sunday than any other day.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 8, 2009)

olwen said:


> More ice cream is purchased on Sunday than any other day.


hmmm..Is that why they call them 'ice cream sundays'?? oh..GD just said its because its a sun day..and its actually spelled 'sundae'. Its not fair..how come she gets to have the brains AND the beauty!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2009)

A pregnant goldfish is called a "Twit."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

The first product to have a bar code scanned was Wrigley's gum.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The first product to have a bar code scanned was Wrigley's gum.​


The state of Florida is bigger than England!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

erm.. and people in both places chew barcoded gum!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had something confirmed by a Dell and Apple Technician that I've observed myself...


Approximately 10% of all computers purchased are dudes and have some type of problem...

Here's what I didn't know... That percentage jumps up to around 15% during Christmas time because the manufactures crank up production, apparently at the expense of quality...


----------



## Tad (Mar 9, 2009)

During the war of 1812 a british ship was sent to capture Fort Astoria, an American fur trading post a the mouth of the Columbia River. When the ship got there, they found a british flag flyingthe fort had been sold to a british company while the ship was going around the Americas. But the captain was not to be denied his moment of glory, so he had the American flag run up again, then strode in to claim the fort for Britain, so that he could officially capture it.

In the treaty discussions after the war, it was decided that all territory seized during the war would be given back to the side it was seized from, including Fort Astoria. With it in American hands, it was decided to extend the border along the 49th parallel all the way to the Pacific Ocean. If not for that vainglorious captain, most of Oregon and Washington States might have been Canadian!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

*Earth is the only planet in our solar system not named after a pagan God.*​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Earth is the only planet in our solar system not named after a pagan God.*​


I love your pics! You have won this thred!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Facinating!!
> Also, a ducks quack doesnt echo.. and no-one knows why??!!



Duck's quacks do echo

http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acoustics_info/duck/


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 9, 2009)

Fatchicksrockuk and I are the resident myth busters and fact nazis.... 

ehem...



Grandi Floras said:


> *Earth is the only planet in our solar system not named after a pagan God.*​




In the above picture... It must be pointed out that Pluto is no longer considered a planet. It is a Kuiper Belt object. Pluto's status was downgraded recently... it is a mere "trans-Neptunian object" (TNO). There is an object named Eris which is actually larger than Pluto.

http://www.universetoday.com/2008/04/10/why-pluto-is-no-longer-a-planet/


----------



## Spanky (Mar 9, 2009)

Fact: William Shakespeare was born in 1564. 
Fact: King James Version of the Bible was completed in 1610 and published in 1611. 

Fact: There is a Psalm 46 in the Book of Psalms
Fact: The 46th word counted from the beginning of Psalm 46 forward is the word "shake"
Fact: The 46th word counted from the end of Psalm 46 backward is the word "spear"

Fact: A person born in 1564 could be the age of 46 in the years 1610 or 1611. 

Coincidence?? 

It has been surmised that W.S. may have been a secret pen in the writing of the King James Version of the Bible.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Duck's quacks do echo
> 
> http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acoustics_info/duck/


yes.. i have been informed of this.
But i believe my own ears over some stupid page of 'facts'!!
Have you ever heard an quack echo i ask you??
lol


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Interesting fact.
Ducks DO quack.
And their quacks DO echo 
and they dont eat gecko.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Cicada nymphs spend 13-17 years underground before emerging as adults.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

If you stop getting thirsty, you need to drink more water. 
For when a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> If you stop getting thirsty, you need to drink more water.
> For when a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.​


Thats SO weird you said that, because i have been making a concious effort to drink more water- At least a litre a day. I was freaking out a little because actually i have been thirstier! I always try to get my gf to drink more water but she always says she isnt thirsty.. i'm so going to show her this!! Thank You!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Plus, that glass of water pic is making me thirsty!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

A state of total lack of oxygen is known as Anoxia (greek a=without + oxygen).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

The pupil of the eye expands as much as 45 percent when a person looks at something pleasing.​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Gynotikolobomassophilia-Deriving sexual pleasure from nibbling a womans' earlobe.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

The reason honey is so easy to digest is that its already been digested by a bee.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The reason honey is so easy to digest is that its already been digested by a bee.​


hmmm..i dont know if i like that fact! 
lmao!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Blue jays often forget where they hide winter supplies of food.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmmm..i dont know if i like that fact!
> lmao!



Also,they belong to a class of insects known as 'Hymenoptera' which translated from greek means 'Membrane Wing'-it's one of the larger orders of insect.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Also,they belong to a class of insects known as 'Hymenoptera' which translated from greek means 'Membrane Wing'-it's one of the larger orders of insect.


ooooh.. i dont know if i like that either..
i dont like the words 'membrane wing' joined like that.. its creepy..
tell me a cute fuzzly bee fact!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh...*sigh* I tried,but...

Bees actually have 5 eyes...the two,larger (I keep typing lager...I need a drink,lol) compound eyes,and three very small eyes in the center of the head which are called 'Ocelli' ('Small Eye').


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2009)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are witren, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. 

View attachment homer.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are witren, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.



Nice one,Rowan-what an odd phenomena!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Oh...*sigh* I tried,but...
> 
> Bees actually have 5 eyes...the two,larger (I keep typing lager...I need a drink,lol) compound eyes,and three very small eyes in the center of the head which are called 'Ocelli' ('Small Eye').


hmm.. a creature that digests my food, is called a membrane wing and has 5 eyes..i dont know..i'm scared!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are witren, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


Yes. This is brilliant. I read about this before.. Though, i'm not sure the brains of people with dyslexia respond in the same way.. i could be wrong though..


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

gah! double post.. might as well stick a fact in..
Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool, England - but only in tropical fish stores. 
Laws are weird!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2009)

Quick fact for the praying mantis head chomping:

Like all common misperceptions, the widely held belief that the female mantis always eats the male or MUST eat the male during mating isn't quite correct.



Sometimes, if the female is hungry and the male doesn't fly off quickly enough after mating, the female will eat him. Research on the praying mantis has shown that the female eating the male is actually far less likely than the two insects parting amicably after the mating process (which can take hours) is complete. 



Now, for the nugget of truth: There are thousands of mantis species throughout the world. There is ONE species where the male's head must be removed for copulation to occur. That species is called the Mantis religiosa. In reality, cannibalistic mating in mantises only happens 5% - 31% of the time. 



Check this article out for further information: http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/exchange/node/1801


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Quick fact for the praying mantis head chomping:
> 
> Like all common misperceptions, the widely held belief that the female mantis always eats the male or MUST eat the male during mating isn't quite correct.
> 
> ...



Now I didn't know that...I'm very impressed! :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

Almost 70% of the zippers in the world are produced by a Japanese company called Yoshida Kogyo Kabushikikaisha (YKK).

How many of your zipper pull tabs say YKK on them?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The reason honey is so easy to digest is that its already been digested by a bee.​



ewwww gross


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

There are 2000 glands in the ear that produce ear wax


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

Queen Elizabeth used to use marjiuana as a way to relieve her menstrual cramps.


----------



## olwen (Mar 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Almost 70% of the zippers in the world are produced by a Japanese company called Yoshida Kogyo Kabushikikaisha (YKK).
> 
> How many of your zipper pull tabs say YKK on them?



So that's what the YKK stands for. I had no Idea. Good to know.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah... I guess they figured YKK was easier to fit on those little tabs.... I dunno.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Queen Elizabeth used to use marjiuana as a way to relieve her menstrual cramps.


And when they ran out of Mallomars, she was not amused......


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

*Fascinating Facts about Friday the 13th​*
*** In French Lick Springs, Indiana, a law was once passed requiring all black cats to wear bells.
*** Greek philosophers called 13 an 'imperfect' number.
*** Friday was the common day for people to be hanged in the past.
*** Hangmen were once paid thirteen pence halfpenny.
*** Some Texans say never to cut any kind of garment on a Friday because it will not be completed.
*** Many hotels have no room number 13
*** Many buildings do not have a 13th floor.
*** Many airplanes do not have a 13th row.
*** Many ships will not start a voyage on the 13th, particularly, Friday the 13th.

___________________________________________


Friday the 13th is said to be an unlucky day.

The modern reason for this is said to come from Friday October the 13th, 1307. On this date, the Pope of the church in Rome in conjunction with the King of France, carried out a secret death warrant Against "the Knights Templar". The Templars were terminated as heretics, never again
to hold the power that they had held for so long. There Grand Master, Jacques DeMolay, was arrested and before he was killed, was tortured and crucified.

There are however many other stories
behind it, some true and some urban legends.

Superstitions about Friday being lucky or unlucky day have existed since ancient times.

The number 13 has been considered unlucky for a long time. Early Romans thought 13 was a sign of death and destruction.

The fear of the number 13 is called _triskaidekaphobia_.

Coupling the number 13 and a Friday is sometimes considered very bad luck. Lucky for us there are a maximum of three Friday the 13th's in one year.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

MEEP! i forgot it was friday the 13th!!
I also thought 13 was deemed unlucky because there are 12 witches in a coven and the 13th member is the devil..
Someone said to me once that it was because there are 12 deciples of jesus..but if you minus judus then stick him back in..that =13. haha what crap.
Not that i believe the first one either..
Anyway..excellent friday the 13th facts from you squire! x


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

The first Harley Davidson Motorcycle was built in 1903 and had a Tomato can for a carburator.​


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The first Harley Davidson Motorcycle was built in 1903 and had a Tomato can for a carburator.​






the power of a tomato can! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

The man that trained the MGM LION was named Volney Phifer and the lion's name was LEO.





​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

The word Mayhem is an old legal term that meant the 'intentional and wanton removal of a body part that would hinder a persons' ability to defend themselves in hand to hand combat'. The term came to mean 'chaos' after people misunderstood the journalese phrase 'Rioting And Mayhem'-the crime itself has since been superceded by other defined offences such as aggravated battery.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

*Frisbee* was inspired by the Frisbie Pie Company of Bridgeport, Connecticut, founded by William Russell Frisbie.

In the 1870s, William Russell Frisbie opened a bakery called the Frisbie Pie Company in Bridgeport, Connecticut. His lightweight pie tins were embossed with the family name. In the mid-1940s, students at Yale University tossed the empty pie tins as a game.

In the 1950s, Walter Frederick Morrison, a Los Angeles building inspector determined to capitalize on Hollywood's obsession with UFOs, designed a lightweight plastic disk, based on the Frisbie bakery's pie tins, but changed the name to Flyin' Saucer to avoid legal hassles. Morrison sold the rights to the Wham-O Manufacturing Co. of San Gabriel, California, and on January 13, 1957, Americans were introduced to the Frisbee.

_In the United States, more Frisbee discs are sold each year than baseballs, basketballs, and footballs combined._


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> *Fascinating Facts about Friday the 13th​*
> *** In French Lick Springs, Indiana, a law was once passed requiring all black cats to wear bells.
> *** Greek philosophers called 13 an 'imperfect' number.
> *** Friday was the common day for people to be hanged in the past.
> ...





mergirl said:


> MEEP! i forgot it was friday the 13th!!
> I also thought 13 was deemed unlucky because there are 12 witches in a coven and the 13th member is the devil..
> Someone said to me once that it was because there are 12 deciples of jesus..but if you minus judus then stick him back in..that =13. haha what crap.
> Not that i believe the first one either..
> Anyway..excellent friday the 13th facts from you squire! x



This just has me thinking....in Astrology, Friday is ruled by the planet Venus. 

From astrology.com:

_Venus's Greek name is Aphrodite. She is known as the Daughter of Heaven and Sea, the child of Uranus and Gaia. Her story tells of fertility, love and pleasure.

Venus wasn't conceived out of pleasure, but she worked hard to find her own. She was born when Gaia, Goddess of Mother Earth, got so angry at her husband Uranus that she sliced off his genitals and threw them into the sea. They mixed with the foam of the ocean and formed Venus, a symbol unconcerned with maternal issues and focused on sensuality and pleasure.

Venus married and bore children but did not stay focused on her home affairs. In fact, she concentrated almost completely on her extramarital affairs. Her many lovers include Aries, the God of War, and the handsome Adonis.

The goddess loved to pamper herself and cultivate her beauty. Her symbol represents the hand-held vanity mirror that Venus used to admire her beauty. Truly, Venus has become the symbol for feminity itself._

Could the reason Friday is considered unlucky be because man has always seen women as temptresses that cause nothing but trouble? Hmmmm.

As for the number thirteen, in the Tarot, the thirteenth card is "Death." The symbol of stasis and stagnation. However when reversed it signifies rebirth and second chances. Could be 13 isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 14, 2009)

Dan Akroyd has webbed toes like an amphibian.


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Dan Akroyd has webbed toes like an amphibian.



What, no picture?  I now have a morbid curiosity about that...from now on whenever I see Dan Ackroyd I'm gonna be thinking about his feet. 

I knew a girl in elementary school who had webbed fingers....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> This just has me thinking....in Astrology, Friday is ruled by the planet Venus.
> 
> From astrology.com:
> 
> ...



Interesting. sliced off his genitals.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

It cost 7 million dollars to build the Titanic and 200 million to make a film about it.​


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 15, 2009)

Snakes have one lung.


----------



## olwen (Mar 15, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Interesting. sliced off his genitals.



I know. Those myths are so violent aren't they.


----------



## olwen (Mar 15, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Snakes have one lung.



That I didn't know.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Leeches inject an anti-coagulent into their hosts' blood stream to stop the blood from clotting so they can continuously feed.

The fear of leeches is named 'Bdellophobia'.

The term used for their feeding habit is named 'Haematophagy' (U.S. spelling 'Hematophagy'),from greek words meaning 'To Eat Blood'.

The english food 'Black Pudding' is composed of sausage skin and cooked blood-the blood is cooked in a filler until it is thick enough to congeal when cooled.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you know the names of the three wise monkeys? 

They are:*Mizaru*(See no evil), *Mikazaru*(Hear no evil), and *Mazaru*(Speak no evil)​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Do you know the names of the three wise monkeys?
> 
> They are:*Mizaru*(See no evil), *Mikazaru*(Hear no evil), and *Mazaru*(Speak no evil)​



No,I didn't know that...that's pretty interesting,Ms Floras.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Do you know the names of the three wise monkeys?
> 
> They are:*Mizaru*(See no evil), *Mikazaru*(Hear no evil), and *Mazaru*(Speak no evil)​


Though Mikazaru hasn't heard this fact!


----------



## olwen (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Though Mikazaru hasn't heard this fact!



Har har. 

Speaking of hearing, the FCC gets more complaints about loud commercials than anything else.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> Har har.
> 
> Speaking of hearing, the FCC gets more complaints about loud commercials than anything else.



The FCC or somebody should do something about then. LOL!
It's ridiculous how loud they get at times and then the movie, t.v. show, or whatever comes back on and the t.v. is quiet once again. :blink:


----------



## olwen (Mar 16, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> The FCC or somebody should do something about then. LOL!
> It's ridiculous how loud they get at times and then the movie, t.v. show, or whatever comes back on and the t.v. is quiet once again. :blink:



Someone is trying to do something about it. That's how I found out that fact. The article is too long to post, so I'll just include the link from Adage.com: http://adage.com/article?article_id=135244

ETA: I really think it's funny that Billy Mays is the pic they chose to include with the article. I've often wondered what the fuck he's yelling for. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

The sound you hear when you crack your knuckles is actually the sound of nitrogen gas bubbles bursting.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

The attachment of the human skin to muscles is what causes dimples.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The sound you hear when you crack your knuckles is actually the sound of nitrogen gas bubbles bursting.​





Grandi Floras said:


> The attachment of the human skin to muscles is what causes dimples.​



Sometimes..the less you know about the world the more lovely it is!!! lmao..


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 19, 2009)

When Alfred Hitchock accepted his Honorary Oscar (the Irving G. Thalberg Memorial award) in 1967, all he said in his thank-you speech was, erm: "Thank you".

Walked off stage, done.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 19, 2009)

In Cleveland, Ohio it is illegal to catch mice without a hunting license.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> When Alfred Hitchock accepted his Honorary Oscar (the Irving G. Thalberg Memorial award) in 1967, all he said in his thank-you speech was, erm: "Thank you".
> 
> Walked off stage, done.


Haha.. gotta love that BHM. I just finished watching a whole boxset of his films and his work speaks for itself!! He could teach a thing or two to the crying mentalists who accept awards these days!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle; if the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died as a result of wounds received in battle; if the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural cause.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle; if the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died as a result of wounds received in battle; if the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural cause.


Do you know, this is something i ACTUALLY knew!lol I remember my dad telling me this when i was wee. Well he told me the rearing horse bit and i found out the rest. I think its really interesting. Though i worry about man and horse sculpturers that dont know aboout these rules!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

In mythology,the god Odin owned an eight legged horse named Sleipnir.He is often depicted as an old man with one eye and holding a staff-he gave his eye in exchange for Wisdom.




Odin and Sleipnir in _Final Fantasy 7_




by Georg von Rosen.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

Adding a drop of olive oil and lemon juice to an ice cube then running it over your face gives you better results than some expensive skin care products.​


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2009)

Camel's milk does not curdle.


Thank you, Snapple lid.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Mar 21, 2009)

apparently the mona lisa doesn't have any eyebrows. I'm not sure if this is true.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Venomous creatures cause damage by _injecting _ the substance into the bloodstream or tissue of a living organism (E.G. Being bitten by a snake-a venomous bite),whilst poisonous creatures store toxin in their flesh or blood and cause damage upon being _consumed_ (E.G. A creature eating a Poison Dart Frog will suffer from poisonous internal damage). Phew!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Venomous creatures cause damage by _injecting _ the substance into the bloodstream or tissue of a living organism (E.G. Being bitten by a snake-a venomous bite),whilst poisonous creatures store toxin in their flesh or blood and cause damage upon being _consumed_ (E.G. A creature eating a Poison Dart Frog will suffer from poisonous internal damage). Phew!


Hmm.. see what about poisoned arrow frogs? cause they are poisonous so that no one eats them BUT people dip arrows into their poison to kill other animals intraveinously..would that not then make them venomous.. hmm actually..it would make the poisoned arrows vonomous..but poisioned arrow frogs just plain old poisonous..
Anyway.. i loved that fact!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

On March 23(Today) in 1806 - Lewis & Clark reached Pacific coast​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Footprints of astronauts who landed on the moon should last at least 10 million years since the moon has no atmosphere.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> On March 23(Today) in 1806 - Lewis & Clark reached Pacific coast​


Who are they???


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Who are they???



Public school often??? 

They were the leaders of the Corps of Discovery which was commissioned by Thomas Jefferson in 1802 to look for a northwest passage to the Pacific. He had just acquired the Louisiana Purchase from Napoleon to help fund the war in Europe. They started in St. Louis and traveled up the Missouri River through South and North Dakota, Montana, Idaho and then I think Oregon. Generally they were peaceful and made peace with the tribes they came across. It was up to an Indian woman to guide them the difficult passage through the Rocky Mountains. It signaled the beginning of the end for the Native Americans with white man having reached, for the first time, so deeply into the interior of North America. It also charted the largest uncharted mass of the United States. Most of the trip was in a boat (boats) over the continental divide and back down from the mountains to the Pacific ocean. 

Good thing they weren't Scots. They'd have gotten to the next town, checked in the hotel, hung out at the pub and sent Jefferson updates by mail every few days or so. 

Scots is soooooo smart. 


Actually, it is a great story. If you ever get a book on their travails, buy it. Epic journey.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Who are they???



*The expedition of Meriwether Lewis and William Clark was initiated by Thomas Jefferson in 1803 to explore and map America.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

*Earthworms have five hearts *​


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

The Egyptian Mau is the World's fastest domestic cat, able to reach speeds of 40 MPH. Often called the Cheetah of House Cats.



-Uriel 

View attachment 200px-Egy_mau.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Public school often???
> 
> They were the leaders of the Corps of Discovery which was commissioned by Thomas Jefferson in 1802 to look for a northwest passage to the Pacific. He had just acquired the Louisiana Purchase from Napoleon to help fund the war in Europe. They started in St. Louis and traveled up the Missouri River through South and North Dakota, Montana, Idaho and then I think Oregon. Generally they were peaceful and made peace with the tribes they came across. It was up to an Indian woman to guide them the difficult passage through the Rocky Mountains. It signaled the beginning of the end for the Native Americans with white man having reached, for the first time, so deeply into the interior of North America. It also charted the largest uncharted mass of the United States. Most of the trip was in a boat (boats) over the continental divide and back down from the mountains to the Pacific ocean.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Just because its Well known 'American' history doesnt mean its well knows world history. Though, i'm sure the rest of the world knows more about America than America knows about the rest of the world (per head). 
Here is an A to Z of famous scots-See how many you have heard of! Bet you i know more!!
http://www.electricscotland.com/history/significant_scots.htm


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> LMAO!! Though, i'm sure the rest of the world knows more about America than America knows about the rest of the world (per head).




Hey now, we aren't all ignorant Curs, you know...some of us had History and Geography as favorite subjects. 


Must...not...kill...Mel...Gibson...for...Historical...Inaccuracies...In...Movies.

-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Apples, not caffeine, are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hey now, we aren't all ignorant Curs, you know...some of us had History and Geography as favorite subjects.
> 
> 
> Must...not...kill...Mel...Gibson...for...Historical...Inaccuracies...In...Movies.
> ...


Lmao.. i know i know..this is why before i posted i called my lawers and put (per head). 
Most of the Americans i am friends with are very informed of world events though i have chatted to a few who thought Scotland was part of England! Which makes us very angry.. grrrrr..
Please..kill..mel..gibson..just.. cause ..he ..is a..plonker!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> LMAO!! Just because its Well known 'American' history doesnt mean its well knows world history. Though, i'm sure the rest of the world knows more about America than America knows about the rest of the world (per head).
> Here is an A to Z of famous scots-See how many you have heard of! Bet you i know more!!
> http://www.electricscotland.com/history/significant_scots.htm



No no no. I have been joking around with the public school references here. I know most Europeans know more about American history than Americans know about European history....uh....or American history. But I am not one of those Americans. 

My family name comes directly from Edinburgh. I have the lineage traced all the way back to 1854. And I have been to Scotland a few times. And it is my favorite country of all that I have seen thus far. Great and friendly people. 

'cept for you. Meany-pants.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Lmao.. i know i know..this is why before i posted i called my lawers and put (per head).
> Most of the Americans i am friends with are very informed of world events though i have chatted to a few who thought Scotland was part of England! Which makes us very angry.. grrrrr..
> Please..kill..mel..gibson..just.. cause ..he ..is a..plonker!!



Mel sucks. 


Speaking of Scots, I was hitchhiking up to Edinburgh (from Vienna Austria) in early April. I was hitching with a girlfriend and we got our last ride from a Scottish couple headed to Glasgow. We got picked up in Carlisle (I think). The couple was in their early 70s. They were super interested in the fact we were Americans. Just as we crossed the border into Scotland, he told us to look outside the window. "Look, LOOK, see?" We were looking around hoping to see a castle or some site we normally would have passed. 

Finally he says, "See? The grass. It is greener on our side.....". Then he and his wife drove us out of their way to Edinburgh and on the way bought us some fish and chips, all wrapped up in newspaper. Never let me give him a pound. 

Scotland is its own country. 100%. No fargin' doubt about it.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I am mean AND friendly!! lol. Glad you got bought some chips in paper..they are the best when you eat them at the seaside..actually here is a wee fact.
In Scotland, you are never more than 30 miles away from the sea!
Actually, its windy outside and the sea is hitting my window! A wee bit scary..
Also.. WHY are apples more effective than caffine at waking you up???? 
My gf gets pissed off at me cause i need to know everything or it anoys me!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Then he and his wife drove us out of their way to Edinburgh and on the way bought us some fish and chips, all wrapped up in newspaper.



Years ago, I encountered (While a peddler...you know those guys who ask 'Wanna buy a watch, a calculator, only 5 dollars...) a Fish&Chips shop across the Bay (Richmond of Albany I think, North of Oakland). I stopped for lunch, had the fish&chips (Vinegar and some brownish sauce he called 'Chup Soos' ...Hehehe,Sorry.

He also said 'Don Ye Be Eskin fer Tarter Soos, I Ain'Got'None.' Not that I had asked...he did thumb at a bottle of ketchup, but looked disgusted that anyone would have used it.Those were the best fucking fish&chips...and we have a few decent places here in SF, all run by Ex-Pats, I think. I chatted with him a bit, he said he imported his vinegar from the UK, as he didn't trust anything else, and made his own brown sauce daily or something.
He also said (And this scared me...but made sense)

"Lad, Y'Know How I git Thet Flavor Inna Fish" I Been Here 17 Years, an I Donna Think I've Chenged the Oil In all thet Time...' with a toothy grin.


Apologies for the Brogue-type, but he had a thick fucking accent. He must have been a sailor too, because he sang shanty songs while he cooked (He cooked mine to order, no sitting around, not that I minded the wait).
Man, I wonder if that shop is still there, it was back in 95 or something...He's still probably using the same oil...Ugh/Mmmm, all at the same time.

-Uriel


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I am mean AND friendly!! lol. Glad you got bought some chips in paper..they are the best when you eat them at the seaside..actually here is a wee fact.
> In Scotland, you are never more than 30 miles away from the sea!
> Actually, its windy outside and the sea is hitting my window! A wee bit scary..
> Also.. WHY are apples more effective than caffine at waking you up????
> My gf gets pissed off at me cause i need to know everything or it anoys me!!!!



"wee" and be an adjective or a noun. 

"wee-wee" is definitely a noun. 

Mmmmm fish and chips. I mean it is almost lunch here.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

hahahaha.. i loved the brouge! Older oil does make the fish n chips taste better i think.. but more 'at the end of the day' chips.. not 'oh i just found a 5 year old piece of fish there' chips gah!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "wee" and be an adjective or a noun.
> 
> "wee-wee" is definitely a noun.
> 
> Mmmmm fish and chips. I mean it is almost lunch here.


a wee wee-wee. (this happens when you only have a wee drop juice for lunch!)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahaha.. i loved the brouge! Older oil does make the fish n chips taste better i think.. but more 'at the end of the day' chips.. not 'oh i just found a 5 year old piece of fish there' chips gah!



Maybe he was fucking with me...Haha




-Uriel


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Years ago, I encountered (While a peddler...you know those guys who ask 'Wanna buy a watch, a calculator, only 5 dollars...) a Fish&Chips shop across the Bay (Richmond of Albany I think, North of Oakland). I stopped for lunch, had the fish&chips (Vinegar and some brownish sauce he called 'Chup Soos' ...Hehehe,Sorry.
> 
> He also said 'Don Ye Be Eskin fer Tarter Soos, I Ain'Got'None.' Not that I had asked...he did thumb at a bottle of ketchup, but looked disgusted that anyone would have used it.Those were the best fucking fish&chips...and we have a few decent places here in SF, all run by Ex-Pats, I think. I chatted with him a bit, he said he imported his vinegar from the UK, as he didn't trust anything else, and made his own brown sauce daily or something.
> He also said (And this scared me...but made sense)
> ...



<Spanky runs out to buy a ticket to SFO> 

That oil has got to be just exquisite at this point. Like a fine single malt. 

Oh, and nice brogue.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Maybe he was fucking with me...Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maby, lol.. from his accent he sounds like he comes from 'up north' They are very dry there and fuck with everyone! haha


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2009)

The Volkhov River, in north-western Russia, is said to reverse its flow periodically.

(apparently when heavy winds pile up the water of the lake into which it flows on the side into which it normally flows, which can make enough difference that the river flows backwards for at least some distance).


----------



## olwen (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Years ago, I encountered (While a peddler...you know those guys who ask 'Wanna buy a watch, a calculator, only 5 dollars...) a Fish&Chips shop across the Bay (Richmond of Albany I think, North of Oakland). I stopped for lunch, had the fish&chips (Vinegar and some brownish sauce he called 'Chup Soos' ...Hehehe,Sorry.
> 
> He also said 'Don Ye Be Eskin fer Tarter Soos, I Ain'Got'None.' Not that I had asked...he did thumb at a bottle of ketchup, but looked disgusted that anyone would have used it.Those were the best fucking fish&chips...and we have a few decent places here in SF, all run by Ex-Pats, I think. I chatted with him a bit, he said he imported his vinegar from the UK, as he didn't trust anything else, and made his own brown sauce daily or something.
> He also said (And this scared me...but made sense)
> ...



The used oil really does make fried foods taste better, in fact, doughnut makers prefer used oil for that reason and will reuse the oil till it can't be reused anymore, and they will pay for used oil too. Yeah, I was grossed out when I found that out too, but it also explains why southern fried chicken is the shiznit. All my relatives had oil jars that they kept on the stove: one for chicken and another for seafood. They reused the oil till it turned black. I never knew if that was a poor folks thing or just a southern thing or a throwback to the days before refrigeration. My mother still keeps a container of used oil in the refrigerator tho she forgets to use it.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm.. its totally better for the environment too! I never deep fry stuff so never keep any oil as its absorbed into the food i cook, though i remember my parents used to have a chip pan years ago and they kept the oil till it was really dirty. I totally remember chips (fries) made in totally new oil didnt taste as good.. hmm i wonder if this has anything to do with the fact the oil is taking on flavours or if it is breaking down in some way to make the stuff thats cooked in it better.. hmm any food scientists in the house willing to explain this??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

The lion costume in the film Wizard of Oz was made from real lion's fir.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The lion costume in the film Wizard of Oz was made from real lion's fir.​


What?? The noyve!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Harrison Ford was the second choice for Indiana Jones...the first choice turned down the role, opting for an up-and-coming TV career...his name, Tom Selleck.




-Uriel


----------



## Z4QQQ (Mar 25, 2009)

The odds of living to the age of 116 are 1 in 2,000,000,000.


----------



## olwen (Mar 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. its totally better for the environment too! I never deep fry stuff so never keep any oil as its absorbed into the food i cook, though i remember my parents used to have a chip pan years ago and they kept the oil till it was really dirty. I totally remember chips (fries) made in totally new oil didnt taste as good.. hmm i wonder if this has anything to do with the fact the oil is taking on flavours or if it is breaking down in some way to make the stuff thats cooked in it better.. hmm any food scientists in the house willing to explain this??



I'm no scientist but maybe it's that fat does trap the oil soluble particles, plus every time you fry food in it, more fat is added to the mix. That's about as sciency as I can get today. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

The death metal band Cannibal Corpse have had 8 of their 11 studio album covers censored.





Alternate ('clean') cover of 'Tomb Of The Mutilated'-art by Vince Locke.


----------



## olwen (Mar 25, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> The death metal band Cannibal Corpse have had 8 of their 11 studio album covers censored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool fact. How about this one: 

First album to include a parental advisory sticker is Lady May's May Day.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 25, 2009)

Jean-Paul Sartre could charm women with his words and not with its physic (I know... philosophy is so in me now )


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you have 3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies, you have $1.19. You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

olwen said:


> I'm no scientist but maybe it's that fat does trap the oil soluble particles, plus every time you fry food in it, more fat is added to the mix. That's about as sciency as I can get today. LOL


Good science Olwen! makes sense!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> If you have 3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies, you have $1.19. You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.


Oh oh!!! Think ive seen that one before in here!!! Does that mean you lose the thred?? lmao! Think you have to do a forfit now!!!! Alternatively you can just post another interesting fact!!


----------



## frankman (Mar 26, 2009)

If Earth had been placed 5% closer to the sun, we'd have caught the sunlight 2 minutes earlier, which would have resulted in an average temperature of 460 degrees celsius.


----------



## frankman (Mar 26, 2009)

In the seventies, wearing sunglasses was a capital offence in Cambodia, as was speaking a foreign language.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

The Mona Lisa used to hang on the wall of Napoleons bedroom.​


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 26, 2009)

Johnny Ramone, guitarist of legendary punk rock band Ramones, was a card-carrying NRA memeber and Republican.

Now that's punk

He also married Ramones singer Joey's longtime girlfriend Linda. Joey, a very liberal Democrat, then wrote the song "The KKK Took My Baby Away"... and never really spoke to Johnny again. They still continued to perform and make records together for over 15 years(!) though.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 26, 2009)

A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.  (bet their sexual dealbreaker list is pretty short?)

Bonus fact - Daniel Boone detested coonskin hats.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.  (bet their sexual dealbreaker list is pretty short?)



hmm La petite mort or Mort. Oh dear. poor ferrets!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh oh!!! Think ive seen that one before in here!!! Does that mean you lose the thred?? lmao! Think you have to do a forfit now!!!! Alternatively you can just post another interesting fact!!



I'll never forfeit. 

Abraham Lincoln faces to the right on a penny while all the other presidents face to the left on US coins.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'll never forfeit.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln faces to the right on a penny while all the other presidents face to the left on US coins.


oooh that i did not know! Excellent comeback fact!!


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 26, 2009)

you can create organic molecule with inorganic molecules.

Other types of atomic elements exist in the universe that we don't have on earth.


----------



## olwen (Mar 26, 2009)

The United States does not have an official language.


----------



## olwen (Mar 26, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.  (bet their sexual dealbreaker list is pretty short?)
> 
> Bonus fact - Daniel Boone detested coonskin hats.



That's brutal.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oooh that i did not know! Excellent comeback fact!!



Thank you, ma'am. Here's another fun little tidbit for you-


There are more germs in the human mouth than in the anus.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Thank you, ma'am. Here's another fun little tidbit for you-
> 
> 
> There are more germs in the human mouth than in the anus.


hmmmm..that is shocking.. maby i should brush my arse too? Though i think gargling might be tricky.. 
*Goes to brush teeth right away*


----------



## frankman (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> maby i should brush my arse too? Though i think gargling might be tricky..



This is the nastiest, most awful image-provoking thing I've read in a long time, so:

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## frankman (Mar 27, 2009)

Im going for the win:

Formicophilia is the fetish for having small insects crawl on your genitals.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

Barbie's full name is Barbie Millicent Roberts.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> Im going for the win:
> 
> Formicophilia is the fetish for having small insects crawl on your genitals.





Grandi Floras said:


> Barbie's full name is Barbie Millicent Roberts.​



These two facts just couldnt be further apart, could they??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> These two facts just couldnt be further apart, could they??



The interesting facts thread doesn't nessisarily have to coincide with eachother.....


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The interesting facts thread doesn't nessisarily have to coincide with eachother.....


lol.. no. I was just saying.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lol.. no. I was just saying.



Oh ok, I was confused fer a second. LOL


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Oh ok, I was confused fer a second. LOL


Oh lol..unless there is some crazy pattern that up until now i have been unaware of!! I think its better that its random.. though i think i should have stated at the start if you repeat a fact then you have to do a forfit! lol ..or just post another fact!..speaking of which, this is something i actually havnt done for a while on the interesting facts thread..Which is an interesting fact! Well its a fact anyway!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

The egg came first.
LOL​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The egg came first.
> LOL​


haha.. YOu knoooow.. I actually read an article which was about genetics..and it said that for a new speicies to evolve thier has to be a gene mutation which would only be apparent after the creature was born..hence the chicken comes first! Before the egg before the chicken..was just a chicken type thing..
I dont belive a word of it though!! lol


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> Im going for the win:
> 
> Formicophilia is the fetish for having small insects crawl on your genitals.



So large insects are ok?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> Im going for the win:
> 
> Formicophilia is the fetish for having small insects crawl on your genitals.





Zandoz said:


> So large insects are ok?



Well, the smaller insects do tend to make your genitals look bigger.  It's just a preference for me though, not a fetish, I swear! :happy:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The egg came first.
> LOL​





mergirl said:


> haha.. YOu knoooow.. I actually read an article which was about genetics..and it said that for a new speicies to evolve thier has to be a gene mutation which would only be apparent after the creature was born..hence the chicken comes first! Before the egg before the chicken..was just a chicken type thing..
> I dont belive a word of it though!! lol




This is not an interesting fact but an interesting point of view for this problem. The egg didn't come before the chicken and so on the chicken didn't come before the egg. The two of them existed at the same time. The same thing could be applicated in life: you always have a problem and a solution at the same time (not the solution to the problem or the problem of this same solution). You always life and death at the same time too, but they don't affect the same thing.


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

Some less vile facts:

- Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.

- The national anthem of Greece has 158 verses. No one in Greece has memorized all 158 verses. 

-No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, or purple.


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

And this is a dubious honor:

- The only real person to be a Pez head was Betsy Ross.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

Venus is the only planet that rotates clockwise.​


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2009)

The unarmed martial art portion of "Ninjutsu" is NOT called Ninjutsu. It's either Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, or the Amercanized version "To Shin Do." If you say you do Ninjutsu, I'm going to ask if you can teach me how to a ride a horse, camoflauge myself, steal stuff from people, AND how to fight. lol


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> The unarmed martial art portion of "Ninjutsu" is NOT called Ninjutsu. It's either Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, or the Amercanized version "To Shin Do." If you say you do Ninjutsu, I'm going to ask if you can teach me how to a ride a horse, camoflauge myself, steal stuff from people, AND how to fight. lol


Ahhh.. so is 'ninjutsu' the whole ninja thing? I had wondered that.. oh what was that Ninja film that was banned for a while..with the guy wheeling the other guy around in a wheel barrrow and lots of heads being chopped off?? I'm sure that was about ninjas.. oh no maby not.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Ahhh.. so is 'ninjutsu' the whole ninja thing? I had wondered that.. oh what was that Ninja film that was banned for a while..with the guy wheeling the other guy around in a wheel barrrow and lots of heads being chopped off?? I'm sure that was about ninjas.. oh no maby not.



That's right!

Ninjutsu is the combination of everything from unarmed combat to horseback. It's fighting, espinoage, camoflauge... etc....


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> That's right!
> 
> Ninjutsu is the combination of everything from unarmed combat to horseback. It's fighting, espinoage, camoflauge... etc....


Ahh cool!!.. oh the film i was thinking about was "shogun assassin". It was pretty crazy. I have read a wee bit about ninjas and thought they seemed amazing and a bit scary!. To say they are disiplined would be an understatement!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

The word "typewriter" is the longest word in the English Language that can be spelled with the the top of the keyboard.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

Camel's milk, which is widely drunk in Arab countries, has 10 times more iron than cow's milk.​


----------



## Trinkan (Mar 29, 2009)

The atom number for titanium is 22...


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

The ears of a cricket are located on the front legs, just below the knee.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

*Native Hawaiian women are not allowed to cook.*​


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 30, 2009)

In 1919 the Russian transplant pioneer Serge Voronoff made headlines by grafting monkey testicles onto human males. 

That's just NUTS!


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 30, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Native Hawaiian women are not allowed to cook.




I am not sure about this. I think you mean WERE not allowed to cook. (My mother would have jumped on this if it were true)

Aside from some trivia pages, the only reference to cooking in ancient (pre 1800) Hawaii that I can find is that men did all the cooking. It could be that was just the division of labor at the time. Cooking was seen as man's work. That doesn't mean that women were forbidden or not allowed to cook. Women were forbidden to eat meals with the men and were not allowed to eat certain foods. (This part is understandable because y'all are the devil!)


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 30, 2009)

i love this thread! so darn interesting  


umm..

did you know that in China Kung Fu is not called Kung Fu, it is called Gong Fu and they will laugh at you for calling it Kung Fu :bow:


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

Cats are immune to spider venom, even the dreaded Funnel Web Spider can't kill a cat.

They are also very resistant to snakebites as well.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Mia Hamm was the youngest ever soccer player for the U.S. Womens' National Team,joining at the age of 15.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Women were forbidden to eat meals with the men and were not allowed to eat certain foods. (This part is understandable because y'all are the devil!)


Maby its cause we would have eaten all your food!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

The two most famous actors who portrayed the Marlboro Man in the cigarette ads died of lung cancer.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

In Bavaria, beer isn't considered an alcoholic drink but rather a staple food.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Every drop of seawater contains approximately 1 billion gold atoms.​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Every drop of seawater contains approximately 1 billion gold atoms.​


No way?! oh wait..atoms..they are really small.. But still!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

Fabulously stunning actor Cary Grant took LSD no less than 60 times, partly as treatment for alcoholism in the 60s. 






Unrelated - why can't men wear grey flannel suits anymore?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Fabulously stunning actor Cary Grant took LSD no less than 60 times, partly as treatment for alcoholism in the 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!! I have heard that people in the 70's were given L.S.D to treat depression.

hmm..i have no idea why men can't wear flannel shirts anymore..they are sort of cool though..so i suspect they could make some sort of kitch come back.


----------



## olwen (Mar 31, 2009)

Toothpaste is made from rocks: Limestone, sand, and salt.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

During World War II, IBM built counting machines the Nazis used to manage their death/concentration camps.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Just about 3 people are born every second, and about 1.3333 people die every second. The result is about a 2 and 2/3 net increase of people every second. Almost 10 people more live on this Earth now, than before you finished reading this.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

All US Presidents have worn glasses. 
Some just didn't like being seen wearing them in public.​


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, that's Bush

I kinda like him In a straight way.


Season 4 episode of "The Sopranos", episode 52 (Whitecaps), was the longest episode of the series. It ran 72 minutes (no commercial breaks).


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

The word 'Absquatulate' means 'to leave hurriedly,suddenly or in a secretive manner'.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

The Mona Lisa has no eyebrows. It was the fashion in Renaissance Florence to shave them off.​


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2009)

In olden times, ink was expensive and was often homemade with anything the person had at hand, even urine. As a result the ink was highly acidic. In music notation whole notes were once writ as closed circles, but because the acidic ink burned holes in the paper, whole notes were eventually writ as open circles.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 4, 2009)

Oklahoma was the last state to legalize tattooing (in 2006).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Oklahoma was the last state to legalize tattooing (in 2006).



WHAT? Damnit Oklahoma.


----------



## Haunted (Apr 4, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Oklahoma was the last state to legalize tattooing (in 2006).





Jon Blaze said:


> WHAT? Damnit Oklahoma.



Actually alot of states outlawed tattooing in the 60's and 70's due to a Hepatitis outbreak. and Just with the last 6 years have overturned it Massachusetts reinstated Tattooing around 2004!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

The first Computer was ENIAC, 
short for Electronic Numerical Integrator And Computer, 
unveiled on February 14, 1946​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

Walt Disney was afraid of mice.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

The number of people alive on earth right now is higher than the number of all the people that have died. Ever.​


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The number of people alive on earth right now is higher than the number of all the people that have died. Ever.​


Oh oh! I remember seeing that fact before on here!!! You need to do a forfit now....
or.. post 3 facts in a row!
The forfit is posting a naked pic in the main board.. its up to you!!


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

If All of Earth's History since creation was compressed into the events of one year, Plants arrived during Halloween, the Dinosaurs arrived around Thanksgiving and died at Christmas and then man did not show up untill the 10 second countdown of the New Years Eve party.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

Washington State has the longest single beach in the United States, Long Beach, WA​


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 7, 2009)

51-year old sound mixer Kevin O'Connell has been nominated for the Academy Award (for his sound mix work) 20 times, and never won. He's therefor the biggest Oscar loser.


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

The worlds longest man made structure is the famous Dingo Fence (also known as the Rabbit Proof Fence) which stretches across the outback of Australia. It's over 3300 miles long.






crude but effective


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

The largest living thing on the face of the Earth is a mushroom underground in Oregon, it measures three and a half miles in diameter.
The Humongous Fungus, also known as the honey mushroom, spreads below ground by sending out these stringy rhizomorphs.​


----------



## olwen (Apr 8, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> The worlds longest man made structure is the famous Dingo Fence (also known as the Rabbit Proof Fence) which stretches across the outback of Australia. It's over 3300 miles long.
> 
> 
> crude but effective



That's crazy awesome. From now on dingos will not be eating your babies. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

The town of Los Angeles, California, was originally named *"El Pueblo la Nuestra Senora de Reina de los Angeles de la Porciuncula"*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

9 out of 10 people believe Thomas Edison invented the light bulb.
This isn't true; Joseph Swan did.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

Alfred Hitchcock had no belly button for it was eliminated during surgery.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

Ten tons of space dust falls on the Earth every day.​


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Marlon Brando's performance in _The Missouri Breaks_ was mostly improvised. Director Arthur Penn eventually gave up on him and decided to just let him act whatever way he wanted. Whenever Brando improvised something he had one of Penn's secretaries note it down, then, when cameras would start rolling, he would use cue cards to remind himself of his own ideas.


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 12, 2009)

To tell if an egg is boiled or not (shell intact) all you have to do is spin it on its side like a top. If it spins around it's boiled. If it just wobbles all over the table it's raw.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

The largest pumpkin weighed 377 pounds.​


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

"Guerrero" translates to "Warrior" in English.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 16, 2009)

We are born with eyeballs that never grow - they stay the same size for life. 

View attachment eyes19.gif


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

There are seven points on the Statue of Liberty's crown.​


----------



## toni (Apr 17, 2009)

Baby Sinclair from the Dinosaurs (remember "not the momma"?) is Elmo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuxwH55Gqp8 

View attachment dino.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Apr 17, 2009)

The Longest Dinosaur Name

The dinosaur with the longest name was Micropachycephalosaurus meaning "tiny thick-headed lizard". Its fossils have been found in China, and it was named in 1978 by the Chinese palaeontologist Dong.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

The Mantis Shrimp packs a very powerful 'punch' from its' pincers-the larger species have been know to break through aquarium glass with just a single strike! The pincers primary use,however,is to kill its' main source of food-fish.

Also,great fact,Rowan!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Napoleon was terrified of cats.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

The first parking meter was invented by C.C. Magee in 1935.​


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The first parking meter was invented by C.C. Magee in 1935.​



And the world has never been the same! Damn him!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Cranberry Jello is the only kind that contains real fruit.​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Automatophobia is the fear of ventriloquists' dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues or anything else that falsly represents a sentient being.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

The oldest known edible vegetable is the green pea.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

"Jaws" is the most common name for a goldfish.​


----------



## Rowan (Apr 20, 2009)

In Wales (country that is part of the United Kingdom), there is a village called Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch (58 letters), which in English means "Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of Saint Tysilio near the red cave." The locals call it Llanfairpwll. Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.com is the longest single word .com domain name in the world

Good lord, I cant even pronounce that! lol


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Well the double LL is pronounced like you have phlegm or you are a snake with a lisp.. kinna -cgla. Get a welsh person to show you. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2009)

In LA it is a crime for dogs to mate within 500 yards of a church. Breaking this law is punishable by a fine of $500 and/or six months in prison.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

The largest sweet potato was grown in Lebanon by Khalil Semhat near Tyre. The spud was 11.3 kilos (24.9 pounds)​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

SCUBA divers cannot pass gas at depths of 33 feet or below​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

A quarter has 119 grooves around the edge.​


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2009)

In 1867 Karl Marx noted that there were at least 500 types of hammers made in Birmingham England.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

The dumbest domesticated animal is the turkey.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

The avocado has the most calories of any fruit.​


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2009)

All pilots and air traffic controllers involved with international flights must speak English, so there are no interpretation problems. And because all the pilots speak English, the two words that are more often than not the last two recorded on flight recorders retrieved after a crash are "Oh, shit".


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 24, 2009)

Channelized EC-1 circuits are commonly made up of 7 groups of 4 VT-1's, but can also be made up of 4 groups of 7.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> Channelized EC-1 circuits are commonly made up of 7 groups of 4 VT-1's, but can also be made up of 4 groups of 7.


See..i didnt know that.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

The Cigarette Lighter was created before the Match.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

You will weigh less if you weigh yourself when the moon is Full.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

The state of California raises the most turkeys out of all of the states.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

If you put a raisin in a glass of champagne, it will keep floating to the top and sinking to the bottom.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

The car in the foreground on the back of a $10 bill is a 1925 Hupmobile.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

The reason firehouses have circular stairways is from the days of yore when the engines were pulled by horses. 
The horses were stabled on the ground floor and figured out how to walk up straight staircases.​


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 29, 2009)

The state stone of Michigan is the Petosky stone.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 29, 2009)

The Beatles were originally a skiffle group known as the Quarrymen, they then changed their name to Long John (as in Lennon) and the Silver Beetles, then it was the Silver Beetles, then Just Beatles.

Additionally, on top of Ringo replacing Pete Best as the drummer, originally Stu Sutcliffe was the Bassist for the group a renowned artist around Liverpool, he quit the band to pursue his art in Hamburg, and Paul switched from second guitar to bass. Stu later died from a brain aneurysm just before the group took off, the effects of a bar room beat down in Liverpool.


----------



## frankman (Apr 30, 2009)

Bergschenhoek, the town where I live, lies 7,5 metres below sea level.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

do non giants have to wear scuba gear??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

Nondairy creamer is flammable.​


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

The original game of "Monopoly" was circular.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

The pet ferret was domesticated more than 500 years before the house cat.​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

The Silverfish belongs to one of the oldest orders of insects in existence-the order _Thysanura_ is a group of insects estimated as being over 300 million years old!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

On a similar note,moths and butterflies are two insects belonging to the group _Lepidoptera_,a greek word meaning 'scale wing' which refers to the powder that these species keep on their wings-the 'powder' of course being microscopic scales,hence the name. Phew!


----------



## Rowan (May 1, 2009)

I love this thread...it makes me happy 

and to contribute again...

An earthquake on Dec. 16, 1811 caused parts of the Mississippi River to flow backwards!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

You can make edible cheese from the milk of 24 different mammals.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

The average American consumes enough caffeine in one year to kill a horse.​


----------



## Rowan (May 3, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> You can make edible cheese from the milk of 24 different mammals.​



smoked gouda...*droooooool*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

Most car horns honk in the key of 'F'.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

The search engine Google got its name from the word 'googol, which refers to the number one with a hundred zeros after it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

Today May 7, 1824 - Beethoven's 9th Symphony performed for 1st time​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2009)

The American Cockroach can live for a week off the glue on the back of a postage stamp.

Enough dirty plastic diapers are generated each year that if placed end to end would stretch to the moon and back 8 times.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

There is no cure for the common cold.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2009)

And the common cold is actually a disease. It's scientific name is "Acute viral nasal pharyngitis," or Acute Coryza. It's incurable mainly because it's actually a set of viruses whose protein coats change. Though I forget the number. I believe there's more than 200 coats. lol


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> And the common cold is actually a disease. It's scientific name is "Acute viral nasal pharyngitis," or Acute Coryza. It's incurable mainly because it's actually a set of viruses whose protein coats change. Though I forget the number. I believe there's more than 200 coats. lol



Ouch,I didn't know that-I think I'll just stick to drinking hot tea and/or lemsip,lol. :bow:


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The American Cockroach can live for a week off the glue on the back of a postage stamp.
> 
> Enough dirty plastic diapers are generated each year that if placed end to end would stretch to the moon and back 8 times.


Now thats a LOT of poop!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

There are 365 steps on the front of the U.S. Capitol Building - one for every day of the year.​


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> There are 365 steps on the front of the U.S. Capitol Building - one for every day of the year.​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEJL2Uuv-oQ


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEJL2Uuv-oQ


And its hilarious pastiche-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WpwAWUpsXM


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

Today, On May 8,1792 - British Capt George Vancouver sights - names Mt Rainier - Wash​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

An Eggplant is a vegetable not a fruit.​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

The Deathgrind band Hatebeak has three members in total,two of which are human...the vocalist is a parrot named Waldo.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

A frog can't empty its stomach by vomitting. To empty its stomach contents, a frog throws up it's stomach first, so the stomach is dangling out of it's mouth. Then the frog uses its forearms to dig out all of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back down again.​


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 10, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> A frog can't empty its stomach by vomitting. To empty its stomach contents, a frog throws up it's stomach first, so the stomach is dangling out of it's mouth. Then the frog uses its forearms to dig out all of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back down again.​



Wow, so I guess _bull_ frog is short for _bulimic_ then?  :doh:


----------



## mergirl (May 10, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> A frog can't empty its stomach by vomitting. To empty its stomach contents, a frog throws up it's stomach first, so the stomach is dangling out of it's mouth. Then the frog uses its forearms to dig out all of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back down again.​


I just had my dinner and that made me feel slighty queasy! FACT! lmao.
I think star fish put their stomachs outside their bodies to digest things before bringing their stomachs back in again..
I'm pretty sure of this..


----------



## mergirl (May 10, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> A frog can't empty its stomach by vomitting. To empty its stomach contents, a frog throws up it's stomach first, so the stomach is dangling out of it's mouth. Then the frog uses its forearms to dig out all of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back down again.​


Hahaha.. i swear this AD JUST came on...
and i felt like shouting at the tv.. "Then just puke your stomach up and dig your food out with your forearms"!!
http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA8405


----------



## mergirl (May 10, 2009)

Its not actually 'Mothers day' everywhere in the world! FACT! Not totally interesting.. just kinna..


----------



## Rowan (May 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Its not actually 'Mothers day' everywhere in the world! FACT! Not totally interesting.. just kinna..



Fact...I will never have a mothers day because I never plan on pushin any of those little demons out of my loins. lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

Long Island, NY is shaped like a fish.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Gardening is said to be one of the best exercises for maintaining healthy bones.​


----------



## Ocean (May 12, 2009)

*20 parts of the body you don't need*

1. VOMERONASAL ORGAN (VNO), or Jacobsons organ: a tiny hole on each side of the nasal bridge that is considered to be connected to nonfunctional chemical receptors. Could be all that is left from our once great ability to detect pheromones.

2. EXTRINSIC EAR MUSCLES: These three muscles most likely made it possible for our ancestors to move their ears independently of their heads, as rabbits and dogs do. We still have them, which is why most people can learn to wiggle their ears.

3. WISDOM TEETH: Early humans had to chew a lot of plants to get enough calories to survive, making another row of molars helpful, but unless you chew a lot of branches, these will eventually come out in a painful procedure. Only about 5 percent of the population has a healthy set of these third molars.

4. NECK RIB: A set of cervical ribspossibly leftovers from the age of reptiles, still appear in less than 1 percent of the population. They often cause nerve and artery problems.

5. THIRD EYELID: A common ancestor of birds and mammals may have had a membrane for protecting the eye and sweeping out debris. Humans retain only a tiny fold in the inner corner of the eye, exactly there where you always catch a spec of dust or debris.

6. DARWINS POINT: A small folded point of skin toward the top of each ear is occasionally found in modern humans. It may be a remnant of a larger shape that helped focus distant sounds.

7. SUBCLAVIUS MUSCLE: This small muscle stretching under the shoulder from the first rib to the collarbone would be useful if humans still walked on all fours. Some people have one, some have none, and a few have two.

8. PALMARIS MUSCLE: This long, narrow muscle runs from the elbow to the wrist and is missing in 11 percent of modern humans. It may once have been important for hanging and climbing. Surgeons harvest it for reconstructive surgery.

9. MALE NIPPLES: Lactiferous ducts form well before testosterone causes sex differentiation in a fetus. Men have mammary tissue that can be stimulated to produce milk. This just makes me angry; Ive been spending a fortune on milk all these years! Ill have to test this tomorrow with my Special K.

10. ERECTOR PILI: Bundles of smooth muscle fibers allow animals to puff up their fur for insulation or to intimidate others. Humans retain this ability (goose bumps are the indicator) but have obviously lost most of the fur.

11. APPENDIX: This narrow, muscular tube attached to the large intestine served as a special area to digest cellulose when the human diet consisted more of plant matter than animal protein. It also produces some white blood cells. Annually, more than 300,000 Americans have an appendectomy.

12. BODY HAIR: Brows help keep sweat from the eyes, and male facial hair may play a role in sexual selection, but apparently most of the hair left on the human body serves no function.

13. THIRTEENTH RIB: Our closest cousins, chimpanzees and gorillas, have an extra set of ribs. Most of us have 12, but 8 percent of adults have the extras.

14. PLANTARIS MUSCLE: Often mistaken for a nerve by freshman medical students, the muscle was useful to other primates for grasping with their feet. It has disappeared altogether in 9 percent of the population.

15. MALE UTERUS: A remnant of an undeveloped female reproductive organ hangs off the male prostate gland.

16. FIFTH TOE: Lesser apes use all their toes for grasping or clinging to branches. Humans need mainly the big toe for balance while walking upright, the other four are for holding when you slam them on a coffee table at night!

17. FEMALE VAS DEFERENS: What might become sperm ducts in males become the epoophoron in females, a cluster of useless dead-end tubules near the ovaries.

18. PYRAMIDALIS MUSCLE: More than 20 percent of us lack this tiny, triangular pouch-like muscle that attaches to the pubic bone. It may be a relic from pouched marsupials.

19. COCCYX: These fused vertebrae are all thats left of the tail that most mammals still use for balance and communication. Our hominid ancestors lost the need for a tail before they began walking upright. All theyre good for now is give us painful falls on the butt.

20. PARANASAL SINUSES: The nasal sinuses of our early ancestors may have been lined with odor receptors that gave a heightened sense of smell, which aided survival. No one knows why we retain these perhaps troublesome mucus-lined cavities, except to make the head lighter and to warm and moisten the air we breathe.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

The WD in WD-40 stands for Water Displacer.​


----------



## SMA413 (May 13, 2009)

Today is National Night Shift Workers Day.... or night.

It's celebrated on the second Wednesday of May.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

The Fattial or Fat-tail scorpion belongs to the genus Androctonus,a greek oriented word meaning 'Man-Killer'.The reach lengths of 10cm and have a neurotoxic venom that can be fatal to humans. Very ouch,baby. x_x


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

In Connorsville, Wisconsin no man shall shoot off a gun while his female partner is having a sexual orgasm.​


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 14, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> In Connorsville, Wisconsin no man shall shoot off a gun while his female partner is having a sexual orgasm.​



Seems like there'd be pretty unpleasant consequences for that whether the law gets involved or not? :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

The only king without a moustache in a deck of cards is the king of hearts.​


----------



## olwen (May 16, 2009)

More red cars are stolen than any other color.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

Early Romans used to use porcupine quills as toothpicks.​


----------



## MatthewB (May 17, 2009)

Never mind the Boston Tea Party: In Rhode Island in 1770, colonists burned down an entire tax ship, the _Gaspee_!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

On average, the life span of an American dollar bill is eighteen months.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

The first toilet being flushed in a motion picture was in the movie Psycho.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

The first toilet being flushed in a motion picture was in the movie Psycho.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

The first toilet being flushed in a motion picture was in the movie Psycho.​


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The first toilet being flushed in a motion picture was in the movie Psycho.​


Did it flush twice??


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

In his 1960 masterpiece Psycho, Alfred Hitchcock used Bosco Chocolate Syrup as fake blood.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

The best time for a person to buy shoes is in the afternoon. 
This is because the foot tends to swell a bit around this time.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

Warner Chappell Music owns the copyright to the song 'Happy Birthday'. 
They make over $1 million in royalties every year from the commercial use of the song.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

The average office desk has 400 times more bacteria than a toilet.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

Pigs can cover a mile in 7.5 minutes when running at top speed.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

The strongest muscle in the human body is the tongue.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOPS. sometimes this thing is so slow, then it posts twice.. sheesh. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

The first non-human to win an Oscar was Mickey Mouse.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

Japan is the largest exporter of frog's legs.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

The shell constitutes 12 percent of an egg's weight.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

*A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

A male emperor moth can smell a female emperor moth up to 7 miles away.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

A hedgehog's heart beats 300 times a minute on average.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night.​


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night.​


I wonder what that would be like in human terms..??


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 5, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Today is National Night Shift Workers Day.... or night.
> 
> It's celebrated on the second Wednesday of May.



Aww, I wish I had known that then. Of course, I was probably working.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 5, 2009)

INTERESTING FACT.

Ryan Renolds is the cheap version of Dane Cook.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

INTERESTING FACT;






A whale's penis is called a dork.​


----------



## Rowan (Jun 6, 2009)

omg...lol

i could have lived my whole life without seeing that particular image!!! lol

Alright then....speaking of penis:

_Most people think that a tall man will usually have a large penis, but this is not entirely true. The distinguished American researchers Masters and Johnson measured the penile lengths of more than 300 men.

* The largest organ was 14 cm (5.5 inches) in the flaccid state. It belonged to a slim man who was 5' 7" tall (170 cm).

* The smallest penis measured 6cm (2.25 inches). It belonged to a fairly heavily built man of 5' 11" (180cm).

It's also worth pointing out that there is no correlation between penile size and race._


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

All porcupines float in water.​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

hedgehog's are the cutest animal in the world



Grandi Floras said:


> A hedgehog's heart beats 300 times a minute on average.​


----------



## mergirl (Jun 8, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> hedgehog's are the cutest animal in the world


Totally! Especially that one..he looks all serious like he is trying to figure out the meaning of hedgehog life; Which is of course worms and how to cross the road and not get squashed.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> INTERESTING FACT;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm i thought beastiality was frowned upon on these boards!!
:happy:


----------



## Teleute (Jun 8, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> hedgehog's are the cutest animal in the world



My god, you have NO IDEA. I seriously just sit there and watch Boris on his wheel for ages sometimes. So damned cute! 

I'll play:

The small You Are Here sticker that indicates your position on a map has a name  its called an ideo locator. 

Courtesy of Mental Floss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

Clans of long ago that wanted to get rid of their unwanted people without killing them use to burn their houses down 
- hence the expression 
"to get fired."​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

Emus and kangaroos cannot walk backwards, 
and are on the Australian coat of arms for that reason.​


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Emus and kangaroos cannot walk backwards,
> and are on the Australian coat of arms for that reason.​


Seriously?? You would think they would be on the coat of arms because they are the most famous indiginous species Australia have. Cept for maby the Koala. I feel this was an after thought ..lmao


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

Eskimo ice cream is neither icy, or creamy.

"Recipes" for Akutaq* tend to go as follows:

Take some cooked fish and mush it up. 
Mix by hand with Crisco til creamy. 
Add berries. 
Freeze. ​


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

May not be interesting but, I justed realized that the word 'turd' is present in Saturday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

In every episode of "Seinfeld" there is a Superman somewhere.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

Babe Ruth wore a cabbage leaf under is cap to keep him cool. 
He changed it every 2 innings.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

"*Dreamt*" is the only English word that ends in the letters "*mt*."​


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 16, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> INTERESTING FACT.
> 
> Ryan Renolds is the cheap version of Dane Cook.



Hmm...I thought Dane Cook was the cheap version of Dane Cook?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

Mosquito repellents don't repel. 
They hide you. The spray blocks the mosquito's 
sensors so they don't know you're there.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

101 Dalmatians and Peter Pan are the only two Disney cartoon features 
with both parents that are present and don't die throughout the movie.​


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 17, 2009)

Your fingernails (or rather, the nail bed beneath your fingernails) can get sunburned.

source: http://www.aocd.org/skin/dermatologic_diseases/onycholysis.html


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

Gilligan of Gilligan's Island had a first name that was only used once, 
on the never-aired pilot show. His first name was Willy. 
The skipper's real name on Gilligan's Island is Jonas Grumby.
It was mentioned once in the first episode on their radio's 
newscast about the wreck.​


----------



## Tracy (Jun 17, 2009)

If you will tie a dryer sheet on your belt loop when going outdoors it will keep the mosquitos and bugs away. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

All 50 states are listed across the top of the
Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill.​


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 19, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> All 50 states are listed across the top of the
> Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill.​



Actually there are only 26. :blush:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2009)

Limpets are serial hermaphrodites.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Actually there are only 26. :blush:



That is so funny, I didn't think that anyone would actually take the time to count them, I didn't. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

In Tokyo, they sell toupees for dogs.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

Cleo and Caesar were the early stage names of Cher and Sonny Bono.​


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 20, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Cleo and Caesar were the early stage names of Cher and Sonny Bono.​



Pity they didn't die with their namesakes then.  I Gag You, Babe.:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

*Bank robber John Dillinger played professional baseball. *​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben and Jerry's send the waste from making ice cream to local pig farmers to use as feed. 
Pigs love the stuff, 
except for one flavor: Mint Oreo.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

Every person has a unique tongue print.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie.​


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie.​


See, i was wondering why i have been gaining weight.. its my love of correspondence!!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i was wondering why i have been gaining weight.. its my love of correspondence!!



Post pix lickin stamps kthnxbai


----------



## mergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Post pix lickin stamps kthnxbai


I am a secret stamp licker...i have no pics. sorry..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

Einstein couldn't speak fluently when he was nine.
His parents thought he might be retarded.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

"Kemo Sabe" means "soggy shrub" in Navajo.​


----------



## moby-jones (Jun 27, 2009)

FACT: An office desk has 400 times more bacteria than a toilet
FACT: Energy is being wasted if a toaster is left plugged in after use.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are a couple

The average person will consume 70 spiders while asleep in their life. ((gross, but will make you think twice next time you wake up with a really funny taste in your mouth))

For every 1 closeted gay man between the ages of 18 and 32, there are 3 closeted fat lovers, that are men. ((Guess I'm just a weirdo, lol))

The myth about using more gas when useing your AC is true, but to power the AC off of one gallon of gas, you'd have to have it on full blast for over 18 hours solid. ((use that AC people!!))

The average age for a man to "come out" publicly open about being a "fat lover" is 38 ((Ouch for me, being that I was 14, lol))


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> 101 Dalmatians and Peter Pan are the only two Disney cartoon features
> with both parents that are present and don't die throughout the movie.​



Other than Pixar Films, 101 dalmations, and Lilo and stich, all disney movies are based off of another story, or fairy tale.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

In 1984, a Canadian farmer began renting ad space on his cows.​


----------



## Esther (Jun 29, 2009)

A rat's fur smells like grape soda.
(I tested this just now with my pet rat, and it is surprisingly true.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

Honeybees have hair on their eyes.​


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

http://globalclimatechange.wordpress.com/2007/04/20/einstein-on-bees/


Albert Einstein once said: If the bee disappears from the surface of the earth, man would have no more than four years to live. No more bees, no more pollination  no more men! He wasnt an entomologist, but entomologists around today agree that the sudden and mysterious disappearance of bees from their hives poses serious problems!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

If NASA sent birds into space they would soon die; 
they need gravity to swallow.​


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> A rat's fur smells like grape soda.
> (I tested this just now with my pet rat, and it is surprisingly true.)


REALLY?????!! I used to keep rats.. and i kinna remember what they smell like.. but i have never smelled grape soda before ..and i don't have to..
Actually what the hell is grape soda? oh like grape juice?
Another thing.. why does cats fur always smell so lovely?? I could sniff my pussy all day.. but my dog smells of dead things and shit because they are the things she likes to roll around in! Aww.. but she is cute!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

mel said:


> http://globalclimatechange.wordpress.com/2007/04/20/einstein-on-bees/
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein once said: If the bee disappears from the surface of the earth, man would have no more than four years to live. No more bees, no more pollination  no more men! He wasnt an entomologist, but entomologists around today agree that the sudden and mysterious disappearance of bees from their hives poses serious problems!


See.. terrorists need not come up with rediculously complex ways of causing an apocolypse ..they just need to kill ALL the bee's! EASY! I'm scared!!!!


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> REALLY?????!! I used to keep rats.. and i kinna remember what they smell like.. but i have never smelled grape soda before ..and i don't have to..
> Actually what the hell is grape soda? oh like grape juice?
> Another thing.. why does cats fur always smell so lovely?? I could sniff my pussy all day.. but my dog smells of dead things and shit because they are the things she likes to roll around in! Aww.. but she is cute!!



Hahaha, my dogs smell absolutely revolting no matter how many baths I give them - it's for that exact reason. Why must they roll around in the strongest-smelling things they can find?!

By grape soda, I meant: 




But the smell can also be compared to anything grape-flavoured, really: juice, children's chewable vitamins, welch's jelly...
I have nooo idea why a rat would smell like that but mine totally does!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah.. once i caught my dog rubbing herself against a FISH that was lying on the grass... i think someone had put it out for the birds to eat of something.. she smelled SO bad! 
I have never tried any of the things you mention..though at least i know what they smell like!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah.. once i caught my dog rubbing herself against a FISH that was lying on the grass... i think someone had put it out for the birds to eat of something.. she smelled SO bad!
> I have never tried any of the things you mention..though at least i know what they smell like!








* INTERESTING FACT*

*The reason that dawgs role in bad smelling things is to mask their own scent, 
it is a trait that all canines have always used in the wild because they are actually 
preditors and it kept their prey from knowing that they were near.....*​


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> * INTERESTING FACT*
> 
> *The reason that dawgs role in bad smelling things is to mask their own scent,
> it is a trait that all canines have always used in the wild because they are actually
> preditors and it kept their prey from knowing that they were near.....*​


but why.. i wonder, do they chose smelly dead fish and poo and not strong smelling flowers to smell of !!!!?? Aww clever stinky pooches!!
Actually, funny enough..that dog in the pic looks a LOT like my dog!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> but why.. i wonder, do they chose smelly dead fish and poo and not strong smelling flowers to smell of !!!!?? Aww clever stinky pooches!!
> Actually, funny enough..that dog in the pic looks a LOT like my dog!!!



*
Look for youself my friend.

http://www.school-for-champions.com/behavior/dogs_roll.htm​*


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 3, 2009)

My puppy always smelled like Doritos.. Which made me stop liking Doritos.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Look for youself my friend.
> 
> http://www.school-for-champions.com/behavior/dogs_roll.htm​*


Hehe..Just makes me love the stinkers even more! Funny to read about someone elses dog rolling in a very dead fish too! I pretty much had to end the walk and take her home for a bath as people were reeling as she bounded past them..


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

blueeyedevie said:


> My puppy always smelled like Doritos.. Which made me stop liking Doritos.


I love the smell of puppy breath!! Ok..add 100 points onto my weirdness chart!! ..:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

Mel Blanc (the voice of Bugs Bunny) was allergic to carrots.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

It takes about a half a gallon of water to cook macaroni, 
and about a gallon to clean the pot.​


----------



## mergirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> It takes about a half a gallon of water to cook macaroni,
> and about a gallon to clean the pot.​


Doesn't it depend on the amount of maccaroni you are making??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Doesn't it depend on the amount of maccaroni you are making??



Yes, this depends on the amount of Macaroni being cooked, this was estimated for maybe one pound of Macaroni....


----------



## mergirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Yes, this depends on the amount of Macaroni being cooked, this was estimated for maybe one pound of Macaroni....


Ahhhhhhhh.. i see.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

John Lennon's first girlfriend was named Thelma Pickles.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

Prevent dandruff. Wash your hair with Listerine. -- some interesting fact that I found from the http://www.wackyuses.com website


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

In 1983, a Japanese artist made a copy of the Mona Lisa completely out of toast.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

David Prowse was the guy in the Darth Vader suit in Star Wars. 
He spoke all of Vader's lines, and didn't know that he was going 
to be dubbed over by James Earl Jones until he saw the screening 
of the movie.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 8, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> David Prowse was the guy in the Darth Vader suit in Star Wars.
> He spoke all of Vader's lines, and didn't know that he was going
> to be dubbed over by James Earl Jones until he saw the screening
> of the movie.​




I met him. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

Money isn't made out of paper, it's made out of cotton.​


----------



## comaseason (Jul 10, 2009)

Lethal dose of Vitamin C:

The LD50 (the median lethal dosage amount that will kill 50% of the test subjects) for Vitamin C using rats as test subjects is 11.9 grams per kilogram of body weight. For a 150 pound human this would require consuming 1.785 pounds of pure Vitamin C in one sitting.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

Murphy's Oil Soap is the chemical most commonly used to clean elephants.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors.​


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

The first Rearview Mirror was invented by Indy 500 racer Ray Harroun in 1911. He Mounted it on his car to replace the need for a Ride on Mechanic which was standard in that day to matain the engine and spot for the driver. Harroun went on to win the race.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

A hard working adult sweats up to 4 gallons per day. 
Most of the sweat evaporates before a person realizes it's there.​


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aerosmith's "Dude Looks Like a Lady" was written about Vince Neil of Motley Crue.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

More Monopoly money is printed in a year, 
than real money printed throughout the world.​


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Adolf Hitler was Time's Man of the Year for 1938.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

On an American one-dollar bill, there is an owl in 
the upper left-hand corner of the "1" encased in the 
"shield" and a spider hidden in the front upper right-hand corner.​


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

The stereotypical vision of the Egyptian Pyramids are large mountain like brown piles of stone uprooting from the desert having a rough contour. Though when first constructed around 2500 BC. The pyramids were paper white and as smooth as glass, toping the pyramid was a golden capstone that gleamed in the desert sun. It was an amazing spectacle. The pyramids somewhat stayed in this state until the Arab invasion of Egypt around AD 500. The Arab invaders stripped the pyramid of it's smooth limestone and built a huge section of Cairo. Many of the Mosques and Palaces of Cairo consist of the Ancient stones of the pyramids. Quite sad actually.


----------



## Starsshine (Jul 14, 2009)

In holland you really eat mayonaise on your french fries.

*I just heard that it is weird.. went to get some french fries, and when I told them I wanted mayonaise on it, they all looked at me like I was insane...*


----------



## Starsshine (Jul 14, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Aerosmith's "Dude Looks Like a Lady" was written about Vince Neil of Motley Crue.




HA! I knew that one 
read about it in Nikki Sixx's book 'the Heroin Diaries'


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Luanne's Husband in the Animated Series "_King of the Hill_" is voiced by the Legendary Singer and Songwriter Tom Petty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.​


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2009)

Croisssant's were invented in what country?

*the entire board says "France!"

CORRECT, AUSTRIA!

After their victory in the war, Austrian bakers made a new dessert based on the crescent on the Ottoman flag....crescent, croissants.

Wasn't until a hundred years later that they were brought to France from Austria by a 16 year old year old princess named.....Kirsten Dunst!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

Most dust particles in your house are made from dead skin.​


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 15, 2009)

Starsshine said:


> In holland you really eat mayonaise on your french fries.
> 
> *I just heard that it is weird.. went to get some french fries, and when I told them I wanted mayonaise on it, they all looked at me like I was insane...*



I've seen this done in Mexico as well, usually paired with grilled chicken.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 15, 2009)

What's even more interesting is that archaeologists found that the ones most guilty of robbing ancient Egyptian tombs were the guys originally hired to build them in the first place. As the various dynasties waxed and waned due to warfare, famine or finances, former tomb excavators turned to robbery to support their needs.



pdesil071189 said:


> The stereotypical vision of the Egyptian Pyramids are large mountain like brown piles of stone uprooting from the desert having a rough contour. Though when first constructed around 2500 BC. The pyramids were paper white and as smooth as glass, toping the pyramid was a golden capstone that gleamed in the desert sun. It was an amazing spectacle. The pyramids somewhat stayed in this state until the Arab invasion of Egypt around AD 500. The Arab invaders stripped the pyramid of it's smooth limestone and built a huge section of Cairo. Many of the Mosques and Palaces of Cairo consist of the Ancient stones of the pyramids. Quite sad actually.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

The Baby Ruth candy bar was actually named 
after Grover Cleveland's baby daughter, Ruth.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

The band Duran Duran got their name from 
an astronaut in the 1968 Jane Fonda movie 
"Barbarella.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

An egg will float if placed in water in which salt has been added.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

More people are killed annually by donkeys than die in air crashes.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

Over 1000 birds a year die from smashing into windows.​


----------



## OneFAsView (Jul 23, 2009)

The rock group Genesis was not officially called "Genesis" until after their first album was released; 
even though the album title included the word "Genesis".


British singer and producer Jonathan King discovered the band, with Peter Gabriel as lead singer (Phil Collins joined years later) at his alma mater boarding school in 1968. 
Kings plan was to produce a concept album of rock music based on Biblical passages, and call it From Genesis to Revelation.

Because, the band name Genesis had been trademarked by another group at the time, the record was released with the title only. Featuring a dark cover, and the words 
From Genesis to Revelation in Gothic lettering, record store owners assumed the album should be filed in the religious bins in their stores, and the record consequently sold poorly. 

The trademark issue was settled by the time of the second album, the band was named Genesis, and the rest is progressive rock history.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Jonathan King is a pedophile.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_King
I met him at London music week about 10 years ago.
Two interesting and related facts there for you.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

Your mouth uses 75 muscles when you speak!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 27, 2009)

On the new Sugar Ray CD there is a track named "Love Is The Answer". This song is a song written and never released by Weezer. Instead the song was given to Mark McGrath and the rest of Sugar Ray to Record for thier new album. Possibly a preview of Weezer's new CD coming later this year hopefully


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

Playing cards were issued to British pilots in WWII. 
If captured, they could be soaked in water and 
unfolded to reveal a map for escape.​


----------



## BMOC (Jul 27, 2009)

The Tower of Babel was in Iraq


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 27, 2009)

Kinyarwanda, the official language of Rwanda, uses interchangeable R's and L's--just like Japanese.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

Spotted skunks do handstands before they spray.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

The katydid bug hears through holes in its hind legs.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

The elephant is the only mammal that can't jump 
and can bend it's back knees like humans.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

Studies show that if a cat falls off the seventh 
floor of a building it has about thirty percent less 
chance of surviving than a cat that falls off the 
twentieth floor. It supposedly takes about eight 
floors for the cat to realize what is occurring, 
relax and correct itself.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

The condom
made originally of linen
was invented in the early 1500s.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

Q is the only letter in the alphabet that does 
not appear in the name of any of the United States.​


----------



## mergirl (Aug 4, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Q is the only letter in the alphabet that does
> not appear in the name of any of the United States.​



You should just take quebec.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

The Neanderthal's brain was bigger than yours is.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

The characters Bert and Ernie on Sesame Street 

were named after





Bert the cop 

and





Ernie the taxi driver

in Frank Capra's

"Its A Wonderful Life".​


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2009)

The great horse Man o War raced 21 times and won 20 of them. The only race he lost was to a horse named Upset.

Until that point, upset meant upset stomach or sad emotion....but after the stunning race the phrase "pulled an Upset" was born.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 7, 2009)

The Hudson River is in fact, not a river down by New York City. It's an estuary.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

The name Jeep came from the 
abbreviation used in the army for the 
"General Purpose" vehicle, G.P.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

The microwave was invented after a researcher 
walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar 
melted in his pocket.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

*





The oldest known goldfish lived to 43 years of age. 
Its name was Tish.






In 1998 the fish took the world record title from Fred, 
a Worthing goldfish who died in 1980 aged 41.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

The placement of a donkey's eyes in it's head 
enables it to see all four feet at all times.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

The praying mantis is the only insect that can turn its head.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

The Pentagon, in Arlington, Virginia, 
has twice as many bathrooms as is necessary. 
When it was built in the 1940s, the state of 
Virginia still had segregation laws requiring separate 
toilet facilities for blacks and whites.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

The sound of E.T. walking was made by 
someone squishing her hands in Jello.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

The United States has never lost a war in which mules were used.​


----------



## Haunted (Aug 15, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The United States has never lost a war in which mules were used.​



Quick get some mules to Afghanistan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

The worlds oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old.​


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

The Youngest Mayor in American History was Brian Zimmerman voted Mayor of Crabb, Texas in 1983 at Age 11. He was Mayor unil 1996 when he Died of a Heart Attack at age 24


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

There is a town in Newfoundland, Canada called Dildo.​


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 19, 2009)

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

(Interest Astrology conversation brought the connection to me)

The zodiac "Cancer" (The crab) comes from "Carcinos," (Sometimes spelled with Ks) a crab that Hera sent to pester Heracles (Hercules) with his twelve labors. The labor was to defeat the hydra. Carcinos tried to help the hydra, but was easily defeated.

We get the word "Carcinogen" from carcinos.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

The word Samba means to rub navels together.​


----------



## protuberance (Aug 22, 2009)

The shovel used to break ground at the first Macy's in Westchester, New York was used by mass murderer, Hadden Clark, to bury a little girl in Maryland.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

When opossums are playing 'possum, 
they are not "playing." They actually 
pass out from sheer terror.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' room during a dance.​


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2009)

Because the heat causes the metal to expand, the Eiffel Tower always leans away from the sun.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 25, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> The first horror film was directed by Georges Méliès in *1896*- it was entitled 'La Manoir Du Diable' ('The House Of The Devil) and was two minutes long.



I am sorry, I call Shenanigans on this one. 

First off I'd like to say that I am a film student, and have been studying this field since the 4th grade. So you know I'm not just pulling random stuff out of my arse.

The first publicly released motion picture wasn't recorded till 1907, and it was recorded by Edwin S. Porter. It is true that before 1907, the french had experiments with moving pictures, but these trials were interpreted more as "home videos", the most memorable of which was a kid eating a plate of spaghetti. 

Although this horror movie claim may in fact be the first of it's kind, the reported release year is way off.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 26, 2009)

Baby robins eat up to 14 feet of earthworms every day.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are right handed, you will tend to chew 
your food on your right side. If you are left handed,
you will tend to chew your food on your left side.​


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2009)

When your face blushes, your stomach lining reddens too. 

:blush:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 27, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> I am sorry, I call Shenanigans on this one.
> 
> First off I'd like to say that I am a film student, and have been studying this field since the 4th grade. So you know I'm not just pulling random stuff out of my arse.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit of the a silent movie fan. 

Le manoir du diable "The Devils Castle"

http://www.silentera.com/PSFL/data/M/Manoirdudiable1896.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hULqyZgEjCE


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 27, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.



I had long thought it was actually Herman and Lily Munster in the Munsters but the credt actually goes to the show Mary Kay and Johnny in 1947.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 27, 2009)

100% chemically pure water can kill you.
Rollhandler


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Aug 28, 2009)

In 1962, Decca Records rejected the Beatles, saying, "We don't like their sound. Groups of guitars are on the way out." 

Bet they felt pretty damn stupid.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 28, 2009)

Ever wonder why eating little green apples gives you a tummyache? 

It is because apple seeds are where cyanide comes from. The concentration of cyanide in the meat of the apple is higher by a percentage in the smaller less mature apples than larger ones.

Although eating a few seeds will not be sufficient to cause harm.
eating Aprox. ½ to one full cup of apple seeds at one time is sufficient to kill an average sized adult.
Rollhandler


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> 100% chemically pure water can kill you.
> Rollhandler



but why? lol


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 29, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> 100% chemically pure water can kill you.
> Rollhandler



Water in copious amounts taken in a short span of time can do this to you as well and a radio station in the midst of a concert promotional stunt found out a few years back the hard way. A listener died after chugging several gallons of water in a very short number of hours. I don't remember the station I.D. but it made big news headlines in the Midwest of the United States and a lot of radio stations stopped the performance of ticket givaway stunts by listeners afterward.

The reason for both have to do with the body being an electrical machine. The radio contestant didn't realize that by drinking so much water in such a short time that the body can't process it as efficiently and thus alters the electrolyte levels that conduct electrical response in the body. In effect they induced a short circuit causing their own death. 

With chemically pure water the same thing happens in reverse. Rather than creating a short circuit the body is left with an increasing lower level of electrolytes and minerals to conduct the electrical flow that keep ones heart beating. In other words resistance to electrical flow is created until not enough current reaches the muscle. Chemically pure water is only a hydrogen and oxygen compound with no impurities such as minerals or electrolytes.

It is a misnomer that water conducts electricity. It is instead the chemical impurities (electrolytes and minerals) performing this, utilizing the hydrogen/oxygen compound as a catalyst for the chemical reaction. This is also why salt water reacts electrically better than fresh water.

I am not a chemist and some of this may not be precisely correct but that is the basis in general terms.
Rollhandler


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

The roar that we hear when we place a seashell 
next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the 
sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

Honey is the only food that does not spoil. 
Honey found in the tombs of Egyptian pharaohs 
has been tasted by archaeologists and found edible.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur.​


----------

